# National Accountability Bureau (NAB) updates



## ghazi52

*LNG case: SHC approves protective bail for Miftah; NAB gets physical remand of Abbasi*
Shafi Baloch | Naveed Siddiqui
July 19, 2019







PML-N leader Miftah Ismail on Friday submitted a bail application at the Sindh High Court (SHC). — DawnNewsTV
The Sindh High Court (SHC) on Friday granted PML-N leader Miftah Ismail seven-day protective bail, a day after *National Accountability Bureau (NAB)* Chairman Javed Iqbal signed his arrest warrants and dispatched teams in Karachi and Islamabad to take the former finance minister into custody.

Meanwhile, an accountability court in Islamabad granted NAB 13-day physical remand of former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, who was arrested on Thursday by a 12-member NAB team in the LNG (liquefied natural gas) import contract case.

*Ismail granted protective bail*

Ismail had submitted a bail application at the SHC early on Friday, a copy of which was received by Justice Muhammad Iqbal Kalhoro's staff.

Advocate Haider Waheed, who appeared as Ismail's counsel, said that the case was based in Islamabad and requested protective bail so that the PML-N leader could contact the relevant court.

While accepting his application for bail, the SHC also asked Ismail to submit a surety bond worth Rs 500,000.

In an informal conversation with media, the PML-N leader said there was no need for NAB to conduct raids, adding that he had received the court's summons after 3pm yesterday. He said whenever the accountability bureau had summoned him, he had appeared before it.

A NAB team was at the SHC premises today, where Ismail and former managing director of Pakistan State Oil Sheikh Imranul Haque, for whom arrest warrants were also issued, appeared.

*Abbasi's physical remand*

Meanwhile, former premier Abbasi was presented before accountability judge Mohammad Bashir. NAB requested 14-day physical remand of the PML-N leader.





Former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi at an accountability court in Islamabad on Friday. — DawnNewsTV


During proceedings, Abbasi said: "They are seeking remand, give them remand."

"I have fully cooperated with NAB, but I was still arrested," he complained, adding: "I know why they are asking for remand."

The former prime minister asked the court to grant NAB 90-day physical remand. However, judge Bashir said that on the basis of the law, 90-day remand could not be granted in one go.

The court instead granted the accountability bureau 13-day remand of the former premier.

*Abbasi arrested*

Abbasi was arrested by a 12-member NAB team on Thursday.

The team had intercepted Abbasi’s car at Thokar Niaz Baig interchange in Lahore, close to the bureau’s provincial headquarters, when he was coming from Islamabad along with PML-N secretary general Ahsan Iqbal and information secretary Marriyum Aurangzeb.

The leaders were heading to a press conference of Leader of the Opposition in the National Assembly Shehbaz Sharif in Model Town.

The PML-N had termed the arrest to be the continuation of the 'worst political victimisation' at the behest of Prime Minister Imran Khan and said it would continue raising voice against the "inept PTI government’s anti-people policies" even if the "NAB-Niazi unholy alliance" put all PML-N leaders behind bars.

Hours after the arrest of the former premier, NAB officials had raided Ismail's residence in Karachi’s DHA but returned empty-handed as the former finance minister was not found at home.

Though there was no word from NAB officials about the motive behind the raid and its link with Abbasi’s arrest, a senior leader of the PML-N, Mohammad Zubair, said that personnel of the anti-graft watchdog had searched Miftah’s residence.

"I went to his [Miftah’s] house when I came to know that there were NAB officials outside the residence," Zubair told _Dawn_. "At around 6:30pm NAB officials with women personnel went inside his house and carried out a detailed search. He was not there. He has not been in contact with his family or any PML-N member as his phone has remained switched off since afternoon. We and his family are concerned about him and no one yet knows his whereabouts."


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Rs. 326 Billion Has Been Recovered from Corrupt Elements: Chairman NAB*

Chairman National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Justice (retd.) Javed Iqbal claims to have recovered as much as Rs. 326 billion from the corrupt elements of the country during his tenure.

He made these remarks after listening to complaints at an ‘Open Katchery’ at his office.

So far, NAB has made recoveries of ill-gotten money, including plea-bargains.

Directing the subordinates to resolve the complainants’ issues at the earliest, chairman NAB also ordered the Director Generals of regional offices to entertain people’s complaints at their respective offices every Thursday.

He said the anti-corruption watchdog was making sincere efforts to resolve the Mudarba and Musharka scandals and recover the looted money.

Chairman NAB said the bureau had arrested 43 suspects in the case and some of them have returned the money


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB prepares supplementary reference against Asif Zardari, Faryal Talpur*
,




https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/nni
*NNI*

6:56 PM | August 18, 2019



National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Sunday has prepared a supplementary reference against former president 
,
and Pakistan Peoples’ Party (PPP) Co-Chairman Asif Ali Zardari and his sister Faryal Talpur in case pertaining to mega money laundering.

Sources privy to the anti-graft watchdog said that the supplementary reference has been prepared in light of the investigation conducted from the former president and his sister by the NAB officials.

The sources further said that the accused would be indicted after filing the supplementary reference against them, while the statements of Asif 

Zardari and Faryal Talpur and important evidence have also been made part of the reference.
,
It is pertinent to mention that the mega money laundering case had been transferred to the anti-graft agency by the Federal Investigation Authority (FIA).

The trial of the 30 people including the PPP co-chairman is being heard by the accountability court, while the Bureau had arrested Asif Zardari and Faryal Talpur in the case.


----------



## ghazi52

*Nasser Abdulla Lootah becomes approver in money laundering case against Zardari*
,




https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*

3:54 PM | August 19, 2019



The problems for former president Asif Ali Zardari worsen as Nasser Abdulla Hussain Lootah – the main accused named in the fake accounts case – has become an approver on Monday. 
,
The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has obtained important evidences from the United Arab Emirates (UAE) citizen who was allegedly involved in the money laundering and had been nominated in the reference.

The anti-corruption watchdog presented Nasser Abdulla before the Accountability Court (AC) and he recorded his statement under section 164 before Additional Deputy Commissioner (ADC) Waseem Ahmed who was performing duty as the magistrate.

Nasser Abdulla Lootah stated that he had no connection with the alleged money laundering and Abdul Ghani Majid of the Omni Group misused his documents. He assured that he will completely cooperate with the anti-graft body in investigations.

The arrest warrants against Nasser Abdulla have been cancelled; however, the final decision on his plea to become the approver will be made by the NAB Chairman Justice (r) Javed Iqbal.
,
Nasser Abdulla Hussain Lootah is the Chairman and Director of the Summit Bank.
​


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB claims major breakthrough in fake accounts case*







ISLAMABAD: The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has claimed a major breakthrough in the fake accounts case against former president Asif Ali Zardari, his sister Faryal Talpur and others.

Sources have informed Geo News that Dubai resident and member of Summit Bank Board of Directors Nasser Abdulla Lootah has agreed to become an approver in the case. Further, after agreeing to become an approver, the arrest warrant for Nasser Abdullah Lootah has been suspended. Earlier, an accountability court in Islamabad extended the judicial remand of Asif Ali Zardari and Faryal Talpur till September 5 in the money laundering and fake bank accounts case.

The Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) is investigating more than 30 people in relation to money laundering from fictitious accounts, including Zardari and his sister Faryal Talpur. Zardari’s close aide Hussain Lawai was arrested in July 2018 in connection with the probe.

The former president’s close aide and Omni Group chairman Anwar Majeed and his son, Abdul Ghani, were arrested by FIA in August 2018. Several ‘benami’ accounts at multiple private banks were opened in 2013, 2014 and 2015 from where transactions worth billions of rupees were made, according to sources. The amount, according to FIA sources, is said to be black money gathered from various kickbacks, commissions and bribe


----------



## ghazi52

September 02, 2019

The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) will not pursue income and sales tax cases against businessmen, the anti-graft body has announced.
 
In a press release posted on its website, the Bureau states that the business community and the bureaucracy have shown their complete confidence towards the body. “As NAB is a business friendly department and considers that business community the backbone of the development of Pakistan, that is why the chairman NAB has decided that in future the organisation will not initiate cases related to sales tax and income tax,” the statement read.

The NAB chairman, it further added, has assured the business community that the self-respect of every person will be ensured and ample opportunity will be provided to the bureaucracy and other people to prove their innocence.

The press release also revealed that a memorandum of understanding has been inked between Pakistan and China to ensure transparency in the projects falling under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Further hailing the Bureau’s performance, the statements added that from 2018 to 2019 the NAB has recovered Rs71 billion.

“Today, more than 1,210 corruption references of NAB are under trial in accountability courts of the country. Chairman NAB has ordered filing of early hearing pleas in various accountability courts, so that Rs900 billion could be recovered from corrupt elements and deposited in the national exchequer.”

Commenting on the internal mechanism of the anti-corruption organisation, the NAB said it has prescribed a 10-months’ timeframe to conclude corruption cases, adding that it has also devised a grading mechanism to evaluate the annual performance of its employees. 

“Positive results of grading system are already pouring in,” it said.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB to initiate inquiries against Sharjeel Memon, Babar Ghauri*






ISLAMABAD: The Executive Board (EB) of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Friday approved filing another reference against ex-provincial minister and PPP’s member of Sindh Assembly Sharjeel Memon allegedly for misusing authority for accumulating assets beyond known sources of income.

The Executive Board also approved holding of inquiries against ex-federal minister Babar Ghauri, PML-N Senator Kalsum Parveen, Fawad Hassan Fawad, Syed Owais Shah, who is nephew of senior PPP leader Syed Khursheed Shah, MPAs from Sindh Saeed Khan Nizamani and Qaisar Abbass Magsi. The NAB also approved inquiry into construction of new Islamabad Airport as it will launch a probe against senior officials of the Civil Aviation Authority, M/s Lagan-Technical and Husnain Construction. The NAB ED held its meeting under Chairman Justice (retd) Javed Iqbal in which approval for filing three corruption references and 12 inquiries were given. The NAB EB approved filing a reference against former managing director of Pakistan State Oil Irfan Khalil Qureshi for misuse of authority for illegal supply of oil to different petroleum companies that caused a loss of over Rs 525 million to the national exchequer. During the meeting, NAB chairman directed to avoid investigation of sales and income tax related issues and send those investigations to Federal Bureau of Revenue.

Meanwhile, the NAB EB approved filing of corruption reference against Abdul Hameed and others for allegedly misusing authority for illegally awarding a construction contract that caused a loss of billions of rupees to national exchequer. The NAB EB authorised conducting 12 inquiries against Babar Khan Ghauri, former minister, officers, officials of Port Qasim Authority, Karachi and others, officers, officials, others of Capital Development Authority, officers, officials of Civil Aviation Authority and messers Lagan Technical Hasnain J, Air Side Infrastructure, new Islamabad Airport, Sajjad Munir, DDLG, Shahzad Munir, former Nazim Shakargarh, Vice Chairman District Council Narowal and others, Fawad Hassan Fawad, officers, officials, others of Port Qasim Authority, Karachi, Shakil Ahmed, Managing Director Education Employees Foundation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and others, Senator Kulsoom Parveen, Syed Awais Shah, MPA from Sukkur, Zabardast Khan Mehar and others, Ali Ghulam Nizamani, former member Sindh Assembly, Saeed Khan Nizamani, MPA Sindh, Haji Khan Armani, employee of Revenue Department and others, Qaiser Abbas Magsi, MPA from Sindh, Jam Aftab, former assistant commissioner, Chobara, Imtiaz Hussain Shahm, fomer Registry Moharar, Bashir Ahmed and others, Khizar Hayat, Sessions judge, Kabirwala, Khaniwal and others.

The NAB EB authorised conducting investigations against Kashif Alif Khan and others. The NAB EB also authorised sending the cases of officials, officers of PMDC to PMDC for further action. The EB approved sending cases of officers, officials of Mapco to Ministry of Energy for further action. It also accorded approval of sending cases of Amjad Ali, former chief secretary, Khyber Pakhtunkwa, Communication and Works Department and Irrigation Department officers and others, officers and officials of Lady Reading Hospital, Peshawar and others, to KP chief secretary as per rules.

The NAB EB also okayed sending the case of Ghulam Hussain Sachrvi and others to Federal Board of Revenue as per law. The NAB also accorded approval of sending the cases of officers, officials of MTI Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar to Anti-Corruption Establishment, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa for further legal action.

It authorized closing inquiries against Sheikh Muhammad Yousaf and others, officers, officials of Punjab Institute of Cardiology, Punjab, and others, management, officers, officials of Punjab Mineral Company and others, Farooq Nazir, former IG Jail, Punjab, and others, Forest Department, Hyderabad, Sindh, Bashir Dawood, Maryam Dawood and others, Absar Nabi, fomer principal executive officer, Pakistan Steel Mills and others, officers, officials of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Accountability Commission, Syed Yasin Shah, sub engineer, Provincial Highway Sub Division, Khairpur, Agha Muhammad Pathan, contractor and others, Syed Nusrat Shaukat and others owing to absence of evidence.

The NAB EB meeting authorised closing investigations against Dr Joseph Wilson, Acting Chairman Competition Commission of Pakistan, Rana Mustafa Yousaf, former Principal Staff Officer, Director Chairman Secretariat, CCP, and others, Jam Ghulam Qadir Dherajo and others as per law and owing to absence of evidence.

Addressing the meeting of the Executive Board, NAB Chairman Justice (retd) Javed Iqbal said the bureau is strictly pursuing the policy of ‘Accountability for All’ and striving hard to recover the looted money. He said taking logical conclusion to mega corruption cases is priority of the bureau and all resources are being utilised to achieve the target.

He said NAB has deposited record Rs71 billion in the national exchequer in last 22 months which have been recovered directly or indirectly from the corrupt elements. ”Faith of NAB is corruption-free Pakistan. Business community is the backbone of country’s development. NAB has established special cells at the NAB headquarters and all regional offices to resolve issues of business community. The cells are working regularly,” he said. He said the NAB is a national institute and its corruption elimination efforts have already been acknowledged by national and international agencies. It is to be mentioned here that President Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry Engineer Dawood Khan Achakzai had thanked the NAB chairman for resolving the issues of business community.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh CM Murad Ali Shah summoned by NAB in graft probe*

September 16, 2019






Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah has been summoned by the Combined Investigation Team of NAB, a source said. — DawnNewsTV/File
After being questioned in the fake accounts case earlier this year, Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah has been summoned again by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Tuesday to question him regarding his alleged role in offering subsidies to sugar mills through improper channels, sources and officials said on Monday.

A NAB official confirmed that the anti-graft body has summoned the provincial chief executive in Karachi for Tuesday morning but did not divulge further details.

Shah had earlier appeared before the Supreme Court-formed joint investigation team (JIT) in Islamabad which was probing the money laundering and fake bank accounts case involving transactions worth billions of rupees. The top leadership of the PPP is alleged to be among the beneficiaries of the fake accounts.

A source familiar with the proceedings of the JIT told _Dawn_ that when the issue of provision of subsidies to four to five sugar mills came under discussion, there was a divergence of opinion among the team members. Some members of the JIT contended that this was beyond their mandate as the JIT was supposed to probe the fake bank accounts only.

It was subsequently agreed that NAB would separately conduct a probe into the sugar mills. Therefore, the anti-graft body established a combined investigation team (CIT) led by NAB Rawalpindi Director General Irfan Mangi.

It is the NAB CIT which has summoned the Sindh chief minister tomorrow, the source said.

Regarding the case, the source revealed that when Shah was the Sindh finance minister, subsidies were given to certain sugar mills including "closed" Thatta Sugar Mills, Dadu Sugar Mills, etc.

One of the stated purposes of such subsidies was to "revive sick industrial units" but that money was allegedly not utilised for the intended purposes.

Another official said that the Sindh chief minister was also facing a probe by NAB in the Nooriabad power project case in which three people were already arrested in May. They included Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company Chairman Khursheed Jamali, CEO M/S Technomen Kinetic Pvt Ltd Syed Asif Mahmood and Director Nooriabad Power Company Syed Arif Ali.

According to NAB, they were arrested for extending illegal favours to M/S Technomen Kinetic Pvt Ltd and others in projects of Sindh Nooriabad Power Company and Sindh Transmission and Dispatch Company (STDC), and causing a $16 million loss to the national exchequer.

The Nooriabad power project was originally conceived by the Sindh government in 2012, but could not be materialised then due to "red-tapism and delays in regulatory approvals".

The project was finally launched in August 2014 under a public-private partnership at a cost of Rs13bn in which the Sindh government held 49 per cent shares and a private company owned 51pc. A 95km long, 132kV double-circuit transmission line was laid from Nooriabad to Karachi at a cost of Rs1.95bn.

SECMC Chairman Jamali, who was then director Sindh Nooriabad Power Company Ltd, said in 2017 that the plant would use gas to produce 100MW of power at less than Rs10 per unit, as compared to the Rs15 per unit charged by the Water and Power Development Authority.

Earlier this year, the Sindh cabinet was informed that the power plant had earned a profit of Rs6.62bn.


----------



## ghazi52

*PPP stalwart Khursheed Shah arrested by NAB*

September 18, 2019






The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has arrested senior PPP leader Syed Khursheed Shah in a case regarding his alleged assets beyond means, sources in the accountability bureau said.

The PPP stalwart was arrested in a joint operation by NAB's Rawalpindi and Sukkur chapters, _DawnNewsTV_ reported.

*Who is Khursheed Shah?*

Born in 1952, Syed Khursheed Ahmed Shah hails from Sindh’s Sukkur region, which he went on to represent as an MPA and later as MNA. He studied at Sukkur’s Islamia College and obtained the degrees of MA and LLB.

He was elected to the Sindh Assembly in 1988 during which he was made a provincial minister holding a wide range of portfolios – education, import and transport being some of them. He made his way to the parliament in 1990.

Shah also served as a federal minister for education in 1993, during slain PPP leader, Benazir Bhutto's second government. In 2008, he was elected from NA-199 (Sukkur cum Shikarpur-II), PPP and became minister for labour and human resources. He was made the federal minister for religious affairs in 2010.

In 2013, he was elected from NA-199 (Sukkur-cum-Shikarpur-II), PPP and became the leader of the opposition in the National Assembly.

He was elected to the National Assembly once again in 2018, as he won NA-206 (Sukkur-1) and was the opposition's joint nominee for speaker's position.

Shah enjoys an influential position in the PPP and was its chief whip in the 2008-2013 National Assembly. He is considered a trouble-shooter as far as relations with other parties are concerned, mainly on account of his good connections with all political parties.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB has recovered Rs71bn in 22 months, says chairman*

September 21, 2019






National Accountability Bureau (NAB) chairman retired Justice Javed Iqbal. — APP/File
ISLAMABAD: National Accountability Bureau (NAB) chairman retired Justice Javed Iqbal on Friday reviewed the performance of the operation wing of the anti-graft watchdog and said the bureau had recovered Rs71 billion over the last 22 months.

“Comparative figures of the last 22 months are also indicative of NAB’s excellent performance as the bureau has recovered and deposited Rs71 billion in the national exchequer which is a record achievement,” the NAB chairman said while presiding over a meeting.

A NAB spokesman quoted the NAB chairman as saying that the bureau was committed to eradicating corruption by adopting “Accountability for All” policy with iron hands.

Calls for an effective national anti-corruption strategy

The chairman said that NAB wanted to uproot corruption through an effective national anti-corruption strategy and it was focusing mainly on white-collar crimes.

He said that figures of complaints, inquiries and investigations recorded this year almost doubled as compared to those of the last year.

NAB, he said, had also filed 600 corruption cases in respective accountability courts over the last 22 months, which were under trial.

“Reputed national and international organisations such as Transparency International, World Economic Forum, Pildat and Mishal Pakistan have appreciated NAB’s efforts to eradicate corruption from society. According to Gillani Research Foundation and Gallup Survey, 59 per cent of people have shown confidence in NAB,” he added.

Justice Iqbal said that NAB had introduced a new concept of combined investigation team (CIT) to benefit from the experience and collective wisdom of senior supervisory officers. The CIT is consisted of a director, an additional director, an investigation officer and a senior legal counsel.

“This is not only lending quality to work but also ensuring that no single individual influences official proceedings of NAB,” he added.

The NAB chief said that the bureau had established a state-of-the-art forensic laboratory in its Rawalpindi office, which had facilities of digital forensics, documents and fingerprint analysis and these facilities were further improving quality of inquiry and investigation in all respect.

He said that due to prescribed timeline of 10 months for efficient, effective and expeditious disposal of cases from complaint verification to inquiry-to-investigation and finally to a reference in an accountability court, NAB had devised a comprehensive quantified grading system to further improve the performance of NAB headquarters and all regional bureaus.

“Under the quantified grading system, NAB headquarters and regional bureaus are being evaluated on mid-term and annual basis at given criteria, which has proved very successful and the performance of NAB regional bureaus was getting increased day by day due to regular monitoring and inspections,” he said

Justice Iqbal said that NAB had signed an MoU with China to oversee China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects being executed in the country.

He said that as the youth were future of the country, NAB had signed an MoU with Higher Education Commission to make them aware of ill-effects of corruption at an early age.

“More than 50,000 character-building societies have been established in colleges and universities of the country,” he added.

The NAB chief directed all officials of the anti-graft watchdog to conduct complaint verifications, inquiries and investigations within the prescribed time so that all mega-corruption cases could be brought to their logical conclusion as per law.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB okays fresh probe against Shahbaz in Auqaf dept case*

September 26, 2019





File
ISLAMABAD: The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Wednesday approved a fresh inquiry against Leader of the Opposition in the National Assembly Shahbaz Sharif and summoned former planning and development minister Ahsan Iqbal in a separate case on Thursday.

The decision to initiate the inquiry against Mr Sharif was taken in NAB’s Executive Board Meeting (EBM), presided over by bureau’s chairman retired Justice Javed Iqbal.

According to a NAB official, the fresh inquiry against opposition leader Shahbaz Sharif, who is also president of the Pakistan Muslim League (PML-N), related to his alleged involvement in corruption in the Auqaf department when he was chief minister of Punjab.

Mr Sharif is also facing some other NAB cases.

PML-N leader Ahsan Iqbal was summoned by NAB in a case relating to the establishment of Sports City in his hometown of Narowal. He is accused of utilising resources of the federal government and the Pakistan Sports Board for establishing sports facilities in his home town in Punjab.

Talking to _Dawn_, Mr Iqbal said that NAB had given him a questionnaire regarding the establishment of the Sports City in Narowal and he had replied to that, but he had been asked to submit another document which he would provide to the bureau on Thursday. “It is a false case,” he claimed.

Meanwhile, the EBM also approved the filing of two separate references against different accused, involving an amount of over Rs25 billion.

The first reference was approved against Dr Mohammad Amjad, head of a private housing scheme called Eden Housing Society, and his associates. They are accused of cheating people in the course of selling of plots of the society. The estimated loss borne by the people because of the scam was said to be Rs25bn.

The second reference will be filed in an accountability court against the owner of a private firm — Karim Karobar Company, Karachi — for selling substandard wheat at exorbitant rates, causing a loss of Rs80 million to the national exchequer.

The EBM authorised five investigations against the owners of a private firm — Nirala M.S.R Foods, Lahore —, officials of Mian Rashid Hussain Shaheed Memorial Hospital, officials of the Frontier Constabulary, the management of Metro Corporation of Quetta and former secretary of mines and minerals of Balochistan Maqbol Ahmed.

The meeting also approved seven different inquiries against Shahbaz Sharif, former MPA of Punjab Mohsin Latif, MPA of Sindh Hassan Zardari, former deputy speaker of the Punjab Assembly Sher Ali Gorchani, chief engineer of Pak-PWD, Gilgit-Baltistan, Rashid Ahmed, MPA of Punjab Mohammad Tahir Pervez, Kashif Sehbai and Ahsan Sehbai of Shaheen International and some officials of the Auqaf Department, Lahore Development Authority, Federal Board of Revenue Civil Aviation Authority and revenue department.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB chairman addresses traders, industrialists to reassure them about concerns*
October 03, 2019







National Accountability Bureau (NAB) chairman retired Justice Javed Iqbal addressing traders and manufacturers. 

National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Chairman Javed Iqbal on Thursday addressed traders and manufacturers in Lahore to reassure them that the watchdog is acting on their complaints and will not be a cause for disruption in their businesses.

Defending the watchdog's actions in the recent part, Iqbal said NAB has never liked to overstep its jurisdiction and that the reason for it being 'over active' was because the authority had received a lot of money laundering cases from the country's top court.

"I am presenting myself to you for my own accountability. Review the past two years and tell me at what stage and what mistakes we made," he said, stating that the bureau had not taken on any tax evasion cases against businesses, referring them to the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) instead.

Iqbal said that when he took over as NAB chairman in October 2017, he had asked for a list of all cases taken up previously, adding that he had already assured traders that tax evasion cases would be taken back.

However, the NAB chief made it clear that there was a big difference between money laundering and tax evasion.

"If they [ongoing cases against business owners] solely concerned tax evasion, they would not come to us from various courts," he said as he explained why NAB was pursuing some businesses.

The NAB chairman assured the traders that the next time they invited him, there would be no tax evasion cases with the bureau, adding that all such cases would be referred to the FBR instead.

Additionally, he said that NAB had never interfered with bank default cases unless a bank had referred them to the authority, which he said happens when their settlement negotiations with parties in a case are unsuccessful.

*Panama cases*

With regards to Panama Papers cases, the NAB chairman said they remain active. However, in the instance of certain cases, information and records from foreign countries had been received more quickly than others, therefore, they had been expedited.

Iqbal then turned to an impassioned appeal to defend NAB's actions, reminding his audience that every person was first answerable before God and then before their own conscience.

"Do you think that after 35 years of judicial service, I would take any step that is for anyone's pleasure?" he asked. He said his first loyalty was to God, and then towards Pakistan and its people.

"If anyone of you thinks that NAB is affiliated with the current government, this is one hundred per cent an incorrect impression."

Iqbal said that the citizenry never believed that "certain people", in what seemed to be a reference to major political leaders currently embroiled in NAB cases, would today be in NAB custody, be answering NAB's questions or facing the courts.

"NAB should be given the credit it deserves," he said.

*Plea bargain and approvers*

Discussing plea bargains, the NAB chairman said: "Till I don't approve it, there can be no plea bargain."

Additionally, Iqbal said that he decides when an individual is allowed to turn into an approver. He said that either the approvers come to Islamabad or he goes to them. They are first asked if there was any force or illegal incentive for them to be made an approver, after which they check if they were in their senses when they made the statement, which is then is read out to them.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB granted 14-day physical remand of Nawaz Sharif in Chaudhry Sugar Mills case*
October 11, 2019







Former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif being taken to an accountability court in Lahore. — DawnNewsTV







Former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was presented before an accountability court on Friday. — DawnNewsTV






Former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was presented before an accountability court on Friday. — Photo by Adnan Sheikh

The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Friday obtained 14-day physical remand of former prime minister Nawaz Sharif in connection with the Chaudhry Sugar Mills (CSM) case.

The court ordered the accountability bureau to present Nawaz on October 25.

Sharif had been arrested earlier in the day by NAB from Kot Lakhpat jail and presented before an accountability court in Lahore.

Members of the Sharif family are accused of being involved in money laundering under the garb of sale/purchase of Chaudhry Sugar Mills Ltd shares.

NAB has accused Nawaz of being a direct beneficiary of CSM and his daughter, Maryam — who was arrested in connection with the case in August along with her cousin Yousuf Abbas — of holding over 12 million shares in the sugar mills.

A source had earlier revealed that in January 2018, the then PML-N government’s financial monitoring unit had reported to NAB a large suspicious transaction involving billions of rupees in Chaudhry Sugar Mills.

The CSM reference is the latest in a series of court cases involving the former prime minister. The saga began with his ouster from office in 2017 through the Panama Papers verdict to his convictions in two subsequent corruption references involving the Al Azizia Steel Mills and the Avenfield Apartments.

A NAB team, after taking the former premier into custody today from Kot Lakhpat jail — where he has been serving a seven-year sentence after being found guilty in the Al Azizia reference — brought him to an accountability court in Lahore to secure a 15-day physical remand.

Judge Chaudhry Ameer Muhammad Khan questioned where Nawaz was, after which he appeared on the rostrum.

During proceedings, which were disrupted by party workers attempting to take pictures with the former premier, NAB prosecutor Hafiz Asadullah Awan alleged that in 2016, Nawaz had been the largest shareholder in CSM and had retained his shareholding in Chaudhry Sugar Mills as well as in Shamim Sugar Mills.

The NAB prosecutor had further alleged that Maryam, PML-N president Shehbaz Sharif and other Sharif family members had also been shareholders in CSM.

He had stated that CSM's bank accounts had received foreign funds, adding that in 1992 one foreign company alone had provided Nawaz with Rs55.5 million. Awan said that they still do not know who the owner of this foreign company is.

After the NAB prosecutor concluded his statements, Nawaz's counsel, Advocate Amjad Pervez, denied that his client had ever been a shareholder or director in CSM.

"This is not the first time that Nawaz Sharif's assets are under scrutiny," he said, adding that opposing governments had previously also investigated the formation of the companies, but nothing was found.

He further said Nawaz had no role in the formation of CSM.

According to Pervez, all of Nawaz's children had instead been directors and shareholders in the sugar mill. "For 30 years, Nawaz has declared his assets," he said.

Pervez said that a Joint Investigation Team (JIT) had already investigated all the issues, after which NAB had filed a reference in Islamabad.

"There is no justification for another investigation; this is a fake case," he said.

He also argued that there was no need for the court to give NAB physical remand of the former premier and alleged that his client had been wrongfully arrested.

"NAB's dishonesty in the case is evident and this is just one more case being formed on political grounds," said Pervez.

He also described NAB's "disclosures" in the CSM case as "baseless".

Nawaz's noted that said his client was already in prison and if NAB had wanted to conduct an investigation, they could have simply visited him in his cell.

"Nawaz Sharif is serving his sentence after a trial and his arrest is not as per the law. Nawaz should not be handed over to the agency on physical remand for even an hour," he argued.

He had further pleaded that Nawaz be discharged in the CSM case.

*Nawaz's statement in court*
In his statement before the court, the former premier said NAB officials had visited him only once in jail and he had answered all questions he could, adding that he had not shared information which he did not have knowledge of.

Nawaz said that he had requested to meet his lawyer and alleged that he was not permitted to do so.

"The allegations being made against me are fake. NAB is conducting an investigation on declared assets," he said.

He said that NAB officials had come and stated the grounds for the arrest.

"The allegations that have been made are baseless. Our name was in 32 industries, tell us where there was corruption."

Nawaz said that he had been a minister as well as the prime minister three times and said that if corruption was proven during these time periods he would withdraw not just from the case, but from politics.

"[Former dictator retired Gen Pervez] Musharraf created NAB for me. Musharraf had only one target which was Nawaz Sharif. NAB is only being used against PML-N and the opposition."

"I am already in jail, if there is such an enmity [with me] tell me where they want to take me."

"If they think that PML-N will panic and bow [to pressure], this will never happen."

As Nawaz presented his statement, supporters chanted slogans in the courtroom. The judge told him only to speak about the case.

*City braces*
Ahead of the former premier's appearance, routes leading to the accountability court had been closed.





A large number of party workers also gathered outside the court ahead of former premier Nawaz Sharif's appearance. — DawnNewsTV


The PML-N leadership — including spokesperson Marriyum Aurangzeb, PML-N senator Asif Kirmani, Nawaz's son-in-law retired Captain Mohammad Safdar, Pervaiz Rasheed, and Ameer Muqam — and a large number of party workers had gathered outside the court in a show of support.

*Earlier NAB references*
Nawaz is currently serving a seven-year sentence in the Al-Azizia Mills corruption case at Kot Lakhpat jail, which was handed to him in December 2018. The same court which pronounced the verdict had acquitted Nawaz in a second reference related to Flagship Investments.

The reference pertained to the Sharifs being unable to justify the source of the funds provided to set up Al-Azizia Steel Mills and Hill Metal Establishment (HME) in Saudi Arabia, making it a case of owning assets beyond means.

Earlier, in July 2018, Sharif had been handed a 10-year sentence in the Avenfield properties corruption reference.

Nawaz was convicted under NAO 1999 9(a)(v), which states: "A holder of a public office, or any other person, is said to commit or to have committed the offence of corruption and corrupt practices [...] if he or any of his dependents or benamidar owns, possesses, or has acquired right or title in any assets or holds irrevocable power of attorney in respect of any assets or pecuniary resources disproportionate to his known sources of income, which he cannot reasonably account for or maintains a standard of living beyond that which is commensurate with his sources of income."

The sentence, however, has since been suspended by the Islamabad High Court and is pending its decision in the matter.

_Additional reporting by Muhammad Taimoor and Ali Waqar_


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB files supplementary reference against PPP supremos Asif Zardari and Faryal Talpur*








The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Monday filed a supplementary reference in the fake accounts case against former president Asif Ali Zardari and MPA Faryal Talpur.

In its reference, the anti-corruption watchdog alleged that the funds of a private bank were wrongly used and land was purchased under the name of a benamidar (ostensible owner).

The bureau said that the accused named Mushtaq has a joint account with the former president, adding that according to the bank record, the account was used for the PPP co-chairperson. Funds were also transferred abroad through the same account, the reference alleges.

According to the reference, Rs8.3 billion were withdrawn from the fake accounts and Rs1.2bn were taken out illegally from a private bank’s account. It also says that Rs950 million were then transferred back to Zardari's account for his use.

The reference also alleges that Anwar Majeed, Abdul Ghani and Mustafa Zulqarnain played a crucial role in the case.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB freezes industries owned by Shahbaz family*


LAHORE: The National Accountability Bureau (NAB), Lahore, has issued orders to freeze industries owned by family members of Shahbaz Sharif in the assets beyond means case, The News has learnt.

According to documents available with The News, the industries including Chiniot Power Limited, Ramzan Energy Limited, Al-Arabia Sugar Mills, Crystal Plastics Private Limited, Sharif Dairy Farms Private Limited and Sharif Poultry Farms Private Limited were ordered to be frozen in separate orders issued by the NAB Lahore chief on Monday. The NAB Lahore DG, Shahzad Saleem, directed the authorities concerned, including the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP), to implement the orders with immediate effect.

Shahbaz Sharif, Hamza Shahbaz, Suleman Shahbaz and Nusrat Shahbaz will not be able to receive any benefit from the aforementioned industries following the anti-graft body’s move. Members of the Sharif family and their financial advisers were given copies of the directives.

In separate letters written to various departments including Excise and Taxation, Revenue and District Governments, the anti-graft watchdog banned sale, purchase and transfer of all properties belonging to the former Punjab chief minister and his family members including Tehmina Durrani.

In Chiniot Power Limited, an investigation against accused Shahbaz Sharif, Hamza Shahbaz, Suleman Shahbaz and others for offence(s) of corruption and corrupt practices as defined under Section 9(a) punishable under Section 1 O of the National Accountability Ordinance 1999 with Section 3 of the Anti-Money Laundering Act 2010 started. During investigations, it revealed that accused Shahbaz Sharif, Hamza Shahbaz, Suleman Shahbaz and Nusrat Shahbaz have acquired shares and have beneficial interests in M/s Chiniot Power Ltd, having its registered office at 91-F, Model Town, Lahore, in their own names as well as in the names of their relatives/Benamidars/associates.

According to the letter, the investigation officer in Punjab had found that there were reasonable grounds for believing that the accused have committed the aforesaid offences. “I, therefore, order that the aforesaid shares of the accused and any financial benefits or any other interest arising out o the above-mentioned shares; and any other financial benefit, right, title of aforesaid persons and their associates/Benamidars in the aforesaid company be frozen U/S 12 of NAO 1999 to prohibit the delivery of any benefit to the accused and their relatives/Benamidars/associates.”

In Sharif Poultry Farms Private Limited, an investigation against accused Shahbaz Sharif, Hamza Shahbaz, Suleman Shahbaz and others for offence(s) of corruption and corrupt practices as defined under Section 9(a) punishable under Section 1 O of the National Accountability Ordinance 1999 with Section 3 of the Anti-Money Laundering Act 2010 started. During the investigation, it revealed that Shahbaz, Hamza, Suleman and Nusrat have acquired shares and have beneficial interests in M/s Sharif Dairy Farm Power Ltd, having its registered office at 55-K, Model Town, Lahore, in their own names as well as in the names of their relatives/Benamidars/associates.

According to the letter, the investigation officer in Punjab has found that there are reasonable grounds for believing that the accused have committed the aforesaid offences. It was, therefore, ordered that the aforesaid shares of accused persons and any financial benefits or any other interest arising out o the above-mentioned shares; and any other financial benefit, right, title of aforesaid persons and their associates/Benamidars in the aforesaid company be frozen U/S 12 of the NAO 1999 to, amongst others, prohibit the delivery of any benefit to the accused and their relatives/Benamidars/associates arising out of the aforesaid company. Such investigations were also held in Ramzan Energy Ltd, M/S Al-Arabia Sugar Mills Ltd and M/S Crystal Plastics (Pvt) Ltd.

Meanwhile, PML-N spokesperson Marriyum Aurangzeb has reacted to the NAB action, saying that such jabs at Shahbaz Sharif are the worst kind of a smear campaign. Shahbaz does not own any shares in any of these companies. Despite the worst political victimisation in the history of Pakistan by this imposed regime, they have been unable to indict Shahbaz in a single case of corruption.

She said the PML-N president was in judicial custody and NAB custody and after endless inquiries and exhaustive investigations, they could not find a dime of corruption. During his tenure, Shahbaz implemented projects worth billions of rupees. These included mega projects of energy, communication, health, education and public transport. The entire record is with Punjab and federal governments and yet not a single rupee corruption is established. These companies have been working since the 1980s. Shahbaz has neither been a director or shareholder in any of these businesses nor has he drawn any dividends from them. The NAB is not only launching a victimisation campaign based on lies but is also overstepping its jurisdiction.

She said this is the extreme level of political victimisation where private businesses are being subjected to the worst form of harassment. All this is just another episode of the maligning strategy by the failed incompetent regime.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB freezes properties acquired by Shehbaz, his two sons over 'offences of corruption'*
December 03, 2019








Shehbaz Sharif and his sons Hamza Shehbaz and Salman Shehbaz (not pictured) have been accused of acquiring properties in cases pertaining to money laundering and assets beyond known income. — DawnNewsTV/File
The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Tuesday issued orders to freeze assets owned by PML-N President Shehbaz Sharif and his sons — Hamza Shehbaz and Salman Shehbaz — in different cities, including Lahore, Chiniot, Haripur and Abbottabad, citing corruption offences.

The orders will remain in place for 15 days, during which NAB will file an application in the relevant accountability court for their confirmation.

The anti-corruption watchdog issued six orders, each listing separate properties acquired by Shehbaz, Hamza and Salman — all three of whom are nominated in corruption cases being probed by NAB.

According to the bureau, the evidence collected against the three so far had provided NAB with "reasonable grounds for believing" that Shehbaz, Salman and Hamza were involved in "offences of corruption and corrupt practices".

The cases against the father and sons are those of money laundering and assets beyond known income. According to NAB, it found that Shehbaz acquired several properties — that have now been frozen — in the name of his wives Nusrat Shehbaz and Tehmina Durrani in Lahore, Abbottabad and Haripur. Hamza and Salman also acquired several properties in Lahore and Chiniot, which have now been frozen by NAB.

Nearly all the properties highlighted in the orders issued by NAB are located in residential areas.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB challenges Maryam's bail in top court, wonders if LHC had 'fallen in error'*
December 06, 2019






Maryam Nawaz had been granted bail in the Chaudhry Sugar Mills (CSM) case, in which she is a suspect, for an indefinite period by the LHC. 
The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Friday challenged in the Supreme Court the bail granted to PML-N leader Maryam Nawaz by the Lahore High Court (LHC).

Last month, Maryam had been granted bail in the Chaudhry Sugar Mills (CSM) case, in which she is a suspect, for an indefinite period by the LHC. While the high court had reserved its verdict on October 31, it was announced on November 4.

In its petition filed today, NAB argued that the LHC, in granting post-arrest bail to the PML-N leader, might have "fallen in error" because it did not consider the "cardinal principle of criminal law as envisaged under the provisions of Section 9(b) of NAO, (National Accountability Ordinance) 1999". As per Section 9 (b) of NAO, all offences under the Ordinance are non-bailable.

NAB's petition further said that the LHC might have also ignored previous Supreme Court orders in this regard. The accountability watchdog pointed out that Maryam is suspected of involvement in money laundering through investments of variable heavy amounts being the main shareholder of the CSM. NAB has also alleged that she was involved in money laundering with the help of some foreigners during the period of 1992-93, when her father Nawaz Sharif was the prime minister.

The anti-corruption bureau urged the Supreme Court to allow NAB to "examine the legality, propriety and vires" of the LHC verdict. It further prayed that the top court sets aside the high court's decision and cancels Maryam's bail in the "interest of justice".


*Maryam's bail*

The PML-N leader had been arrested along with her cousin Yousuf Abbas by NAB in the CSM corruption case on August 8. On September 25, they were sent to jail on judicial remand by an accountability court in Lahore.

The PML-N vice president had approached LHC on September 30 seeking post-arrest bail in the CSM case, in which she is suspected of money laundering.

Following the sudden deterioration in the health of her father, former prime minister Nawaz Sharif, she then filed a miscellaneous petition on October 24 seeking immediate bail on the basis of fundamental rights and humanitarian reasons.

Before the court reserved its verdict on Maryam's bail plea, NAB's additional prosecutor general Jahanzaib Bharwana had opposed her request for bail on humanitarian grounds and said: "It has been established by Supreme Court's verdicts that a suspect can only be granted bail in extraordinary circumstances.

"Maryam Nawaz's case does not qualify as an extraordinary one."

The PML-N leader had been allowed to see her father once last month when she herself was admitted to the Services Hospital due to some health complaints. The development came after a request was sent by the party to the Punjab Home Department asking for special permission to be granted.


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT Peshawar, Malam Jabba cases 'ready', *








Chairman NAB Justice (retd) Javed Iqbal on Monday said that corruption references are 'ready' in the BRT Peshawar and Malam Jabba ski resort cases.

He was addressing a ceremony in Islamabad on the International Anti-Corruption Day, which was also attended by President Arif Alvi and Speaker National Assembly Asad Qaiser.

The NAB chairman said that "the winds have started blowing from a different direction" and that everyone will see a difference "soon".

Senior Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) leaders are facing investigations in the two cases in question. 

The Peshawar High Court had recently directed the FIA to probe the multi-billion rupee BRT project, which is still not complete despite multiple deadlines set by the PTI government in Khyber Pakhtwnkha.

Defence Minister Pervaiz Khattak and other senior officials working under him when he was the chief minister in KP are separately facing investigations in the Malam Jabba case.

"We cannot claim to eliminate corruption completely from the country nor is this only the responsibility of NAB," he said, adding that every Pakistani has to play a role in the campaign.

Javed claimed that NAB is progressing well towards its destination. "Those who looted the country are either behind bars or have left the country."

He said people ask him why NAB has not been taking action on BRT. "Let me make it very clear that action will be taken as soon as the stay order is vacated."

Responding to allegations that NAB is "in alliance" with the government, he clarified that NAB respects all the politician and bureaucrats.

"We are not working on someone’s directions and not taking political revenge on someone’s behalf," he said.

"There is no point in badmouthing me; you should rather focus on defending your cases," he said, possibly in reference to a statement from PML-N President Shahbaz Sharif, who in a recent press conference had alleged that NAB is working on PM Imran Khan’s "instructions".


----------



## ghazi52

*Tycoon Malik Riaz booked in Rs100bn land scam*
Malik Asad
January 16, 2020






The reference is said to be an offshoot of the fake accounts case against former president and PPP co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari and his sister Faryal Talpur.— Reuters/File
ISLAMABAD: The National Accountability Bureau on Wednesday filed a reference against real estate tycoon Malik Riaz and many others for illegal allotment of an amenity plot in Karachi’s Clifton area where the Bahria Town built Pakistan’s tallest building, Bahria Icon Tower.

The reference is said to be an offshoot of the fake accounts case against former president and PPP co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari and his sister Faryal Talpur. It is also a first reference in which Malik Riaz, the chairman of the Bahria Town, is nominated. NAB also nominated his son-in-law Zain Malik as one of the suspects.

Other suspects are former Pakistan Peoples Party Senator Yousaf Baloch, former adviser to Sindh chief minister Dr Dinshaw Anklesaria, former Sindh chief secretary Abdul Subhan Memon, former director general-parks Liaquat Qaimkhani, Waqas Raffat, Ghulam Arif, Khawaja Shafique, Jamil Baloch, Afzal Aziz, Syed Mohammad Shah, Khurram Arif, Abdul Karim Paleejo, Khawaja Badee uz Zaman and others.

Contrary to its past practice, NAB — which is otherwise very prompt when issuing a press release even in the stages of inquiry and investigation mainly against opposition leaders — this time did not issue any statement or share any detail about the reference with the media.

However, the reference that NAB filed before the registrar of the accountability court stated that the accused persons caused a loss of over Rs100 billion to the national exchequer through illegal allotment of an amenity plot related to Bagh Ibne Qasim, where Bahria Town constructed its Icon Tower.

NAB alleges Bahria Town built Pakistan’s tallest building on Karachi’s Bagh Ibne Qasim land

The skyscraper is located near the coast of the Arabian Sea in Karachi and it includes 62 storeys with 40-storey mixed-used buildings.

After scrutiny, the registrar office will forward the reference to the administrative judge of the accountability courts, Mohammad Bashir.

Last year, former Sindh works and services secretary Sajjad Abbasi, who was arrested in June 2019 for his alleged involvement in the Icon Tower case, became an approver.

In a statement to the court, he said that he sold an amenity plot to Dr Anklesaria while he was working as the executive district officer-revenue. He claimed that Dr Anklesaria then sold that plot to Malik Riaz, who constructed the Bahria Icon Tower there.

It may be mentioned that during a hearing of the post-arrest bail of Ms Talpur in the fake accounts case, Islamabad High Court Chief Justice Athar Minallah asked the investigation officer of the case as to why those who were involved in Rs750 million transactions through fake accounts were never arrested. The IO said that the Bahria Town chairman was on top of the list and NAB was trying to trace his and other suspects’ whereabouts.

Expressing his displeasure over the lethargy of NAB, the CJ observed, “This is how NAB exercises power to arrest people [...] NAB does not have unfettered power of arrest.” Later, the court granted bail to Ms Talpur.

It may be recalled here that former Karachi mayor and Pak Sarzameen Party chairman Syed Mustafa Kamal and others are also facing a NAB reference regarding alleged illegal allotment of around 5,500 square yards of commercial land to Bahria Town for a multi-storey building.

When contacted, senior Bahria Town official retired Col Khalil claimed that the real estate firm had purchased the land in a transparent manner.

He said that the case did not belong to the fake accounts case since all the payments regarding purchase of the land were made through cheques from genuine and verified accounts.

_Published in Dawn, January 16th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB approves filing fresh graft references against Nawaz, Zardari, Gilani*
APP

January 16, 2020







(L-R) Former PM Nawaz Sharif, ex-president Asif Ali Zardari and former PM Yousuf Raza Gillani. — AFP/AP/File

The Executive Board Meeting (EBM) of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Thursday authorised filing fresh corruption references against former prime ministers Nawaz Sharif and Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani and former President Asif Ali Zardari for allegedly causing losses worth billions of rupees to the national exchequer.

The meeting also authorised closing the inquiry against Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Overseas Pakistanis Zulfi Bukhari due to lack of evidence.

The meeting, chaired by NAB Chairman Justice (Retd) Javed Iqbal, authorised filing three corruption references against Gilani, Sharif, Zardari, Khawaja Anwer Majeed and Khawaja Abdul Ghani Majeed in the fake bank accounts case.

The suspects have been accused of receiving gifts and vehicles from the government in violation of rules and regulations which inflicted losses to the national exchequer, said a press release issued by the accountability watchdog on Thursday.

The meeting also approved filing a corruption reference against former ambassador Kamran Shafi and former high commissioner in United Kingdom Wajid Shams-ul-Hassan for causing losses of $27,000 and GBP 28,000 to the national exchequer, respectively.

Besides, the meeting accorded approval for filing a corruption reference against Abdullah Alvi, the honorary secretary of the State Bank of Pakistan Staff Cooperative Housing Society, and others for cheating people and depriving them of Rs7.8 million.

The meeting also authorised conducting four investigations against various personalities including officials of Nishat Chaunian Limited, Nepra and Central Power Purchasing Agency, officers of the Sindh Health Department, programme manager of Hepatitis Prevention and Control Programme, Government of Sindh and others, Balochistan Health Minister Rehmat Baloch and former MNA from district Jacobabad Ejaz Hussain Jakhrani.



*NAB’s performance*

The bureau’s chairman informed the meeting that they have directly or indirectly recovered Rs158 billion in the last 28 months. He added that the conviction ratio stood at 70 per cent.

The accountability watchdog has filed 630 corruption references in various accountability courts in the last 28 months, while a total of 1,275 corruption references valuing Rs943 billion are currently in various accountability courts.


----------



## ejaz007

*Ballooning to billions: Finally, NAB orders investigation against minister-brothers*

Listen




(L) Punjab Finance Minister Hashim Jawan Bakht and Federal Minister of National Food Security and Research Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtyar (R)

ISLAMABAD: After remaining indecisive for more than a year, the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has ordered formal investigation into the allegations against Federal Minister for Planning Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtyar and his brother, Punjab Finance Minister Hashim Jawan Bakht whose assets have “ballooned to billions of rupees.”

The decision was taken in the NAB’s Executive Board meeting held on January 16, said an official privy to the development. The spokesman for NAB promised to respond after checking but later avoided receiving call when tried a multiple times by The News. Khusro didn’t respond either when repeatedly called for his comments. A text message to him also remained unanswered.

Ahsan Abid Advocate, complainant against both minister-brothers, said a NAB officer who spoke on behalf of chairman informed him during a meeting late Friday that the case has been converted into investigation. He had filed complaint in 2018. In September that year, the NAB headquarters had referred this complaint for verification to NAB Multan which after three-month inquiry testified the allegations and reported back to the headquarters that the complaint is credible enough for conversion into proper investigation wherein the ministers could be summoned for detailed probe.

The headquarters didn’t seem to be in haste notwithstanding the fact that the complainant moved the Lahore High Court (LHC) in May 2019 praying the case be concluded on time and merit as is being done against the opposition politicians. The court subsequently put the NAB on notice but it remained indecisive until recently. It has been learnt that a couple of NAB notices were issued to the minister; the last one in August 2019. The minister would send them to some dignitaries close to NAB asking them to make Bureau understand not to commit any mischief. What triggered the NAB’s decision of launching investigation right now remains unexplained.

A source close to the minister termed the NAB investigation baseless and politically motivated. He said Makhdoom family would provide each and every detail to establish that the assets it amassed aren't ill-gotten and have rather been procured through bonafide sources. He said that the whole affair will be crystal clear after the investigation is completed.

As per complaint verification report of NAB Multan submitted in December 2018, the ministers’ family did a roaring investment in six years of the last decade. It set up four sugar mills, five power generation companies, four trading companies including one in London, one ethonal manufacturing company and two others. “Their agricultural property increased from 5,702 kanals (712 acres) to 7,780 kanals (972 acres) meaning thereby an increase of 2,078 kanals (260 acres) in short span, along with 6-7 residential houses and plots in different cities,” according to complaint verification report sent by the regional office to the NAB headquarters.

A couple of properties that Khusro purchased in his name in DHA Lahore were not declared in the nomination papers, according to this report which further reveals that the “family received a foreign remittance of approx. Rs979 million during 2011-2018.” Current market value of the assets of the minister’s family (who live in a joint family setting) is more than Rs100 billion, the report of NAB Multan had revealed.

How did this land-owning family jump into the club of top industrialists remains a mystery. No bank loan was taken for building this empire, the investigators concluded who noted in the report that further assets could be traced if an inquiry was ordered and the accused were investigated. What has been found so far is on the basis of corporate record, tax declarations, revenue documents, banking information and travel history.

The minister himself is a frequent foreign traveller. In the last five years alone, Khusro went abroad for as many as 189 times which means more than thrice a month. What he does there will remain unknown until he is taken into custody for investigation. His number of brothers varies in different records. Nadra data shows the minister has only one brother (who is now a provincial minister), whereas the land record suggests he has two brothers.

The rise of this family has been explained in the following lines in the NAB’s complaint verification report: “From 2006, the family’s assets suddenly showed unnatural increase. An agricultural family from ‘no-where’ became industrialist and started investing amount beyond there known sources of income in corporate sector.” In the business details, sugar mills merited top mention. They are four. In each case, the minister’s mother and brother are shareholders.

One of them set up in 2006 has authorised capital of Rs1 billion. The minister’s mother and brother are its shareholders. Another set up in 2007 has an authorised capital of Rs2 billion; again the minister’s mother and brother (and his wife) are shareholders. Third one was started in 2016; the last one’s founding date is not mentioned. This brother running the sugar mills didn’t figure in Nadra record when investigators checked.

The minister has declared investment of Rs130 million in one sugar mill. He “seems to have a Benami share” in other mills run by the family. “The whole family lives in a joint family system which is evident from their single residential addresses,” reads the NAB report which has also given addresses.

The four trading companies are in the name of the minister’s brother; one of them was set up in London. Five power generation companies are also in the name of the minister’s brother who appears in Nadra record as his brother. Hashim Jawan Bakhat owns an ethanol manufacturing company.

As for as the land purchase is concerned, the investigations revealed a total of 260 acres increase in agriculture land since 2004 in addition to 126 acres purchased for one sugar mill. Out of it, the minister himself got 216 acres “through a mutation of tamleek from his mother and she got that land by way of tamleek from her mother (the minister’s grandmother) and she got it by way of tamleek from her two daughters” who inherited impugned land after death of their father (the minister’s grandfather).

“Most of these alienation of tamleek took place on the same day and as I see an increase in the assets of subject’s (minister) maternal aunt in proceeding years as one of them purchased vehicles worth Rs16 million,” wrote the investigator in the report sent to NAB headquarters. He further notes: “The whole transaction seems dubious and need a thorough probe as apparently it seems that a process of ‘layering’ has been adopted to hide the original beneficiary.”

Regarding the undeclared plots of the minister, the investigation report reads: “It is also pertinent to mention here that 269 kanals agricultural land purchased at……..in 1991, 36 kanals in…….2015 and 02 plots measuring 05 marlas each purchased at DHA Lahore in November 2017 were not declared by subject person (the minister) in nomination papers submitted for contesting election 2018.” As many as 12 urban properties of the family purchased after 2004 are situated in DHAs of Lahore, Islamabad and Karachi in addition to Gulberg and Lahore Cantt.

Regarding the foreign remittances, the “FBR statements of the family including subject person shows inflow of foreign remittances after 2011 which shows that this family has invested and can have properties abroad,” reads the report. The total amounts received through remittances is Rs797 millions of which Rs9 million landed into the minister’s account. The foreign company owned by the minister’s brother has declared assets of Rs1.06 billion in 2018 FBR statement in addition to bank accounts in City Bank New York and Emirates NBA Dubai.

In its concluding page, the report says that prior to his joining of national politics, the whole family including the minister’s brothers only owned lands “which was the only source of bread and butter” and after induction into the cabinet in 2004, “assets in the name of non-public office holder members of the subject’s family i.e. mother (house wife), brother having agriculture as the only one source of income ballooned to billions of rupees, despite their expenditure on more than 100 foreign trips, contesting elections.”

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/60...rders-investigation-against-minister-brothers


----------



## ejaz007

*NAB silent over closing Imran’s copter case*

Listen





PESHAWAR: National Accountability Bureau is mysteriously silent over closing probe into the helicopter case of Prime Minister Imran Khan. NAB spokesman and other officials are reluctant to accept or reject the story. Meanwhile, spokesman further requested to wait because he has not received any official response till Thursday night. Sources inside NAB headquarter once again confirmed that

NAB has decided to close the ongoing inquiry against Prime Minister Imran Khan in helicopter scam. This scribe sent several messages to NAB spokesman on Wednesday but he replied to wait till Thursday morning but he did not send any official response till the filling of this story.

“You sent your query after office hours which I have to check from office tomorrow (Thursday) in the morning. Please wait for the official response which will be provided to you after due confirmation from concerned division of NAB as per law, which is our fundamental right. Please try to avoid any kind of speculations in this regard as I have not confirmed from my office which will be confirmed as per law on Thursday morning and let you know accordingly”, spokesman replied on Wednesday.

This scribe once again sent WhatsApp messages to NAB spokesman Thursday morning for official response as promised by him.

NAB spokesman said in his message on Thursday that I had told you to wait for the official response till tomorrow (Thursday) but you had published the story. He was requested to send official response but he couldn’t send. He once again requested to wait for official version.

“Please wait as I have not received official response. As soon as I receive, will let you know”, his last message reads.

It is pertinent that KP government had accepted that the PTI chairperson used the KP government’s helicopters free of charge for a total of 74 hours to travel approximately 18,000 kilometers.

The government claimed that Imran Khan’s 40 trips cost it only Rs2.1 million, but an aviation expert told this correspondent that the cost was at least Rs11 million.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/613824-nab-silent-over-closing-imran-s-copter-case


----------



## ejaz007

*Khawaja brothers granted bail in Paragon Housing case*


Listen






ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court on Tuesday approved the bail of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) leaders Khawaja Saad Rafique and Khawaja Salman Rafique.

The top court approved the bails of the Khawaja brothers against two bonds worth Rs 3 million each. 

The brothers have been facing a corruption reference filed by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB). On December 11, NAB arrested the Rafique brothers after the Lahore High Court (LHC) rejected their request for an extension in their pre-arrest bail in the case pertaining to the housing society scam.

The Rafique brothers had approached the apex court after the LHC had cancelled their bail plea.

After their arrests, NAB Lahore issued a press release and stated that "accused Saad Rafique along with his benamidaar wife Ghazala Saad Rafique, brother Salman Rafique in association with Qaiser Amin Butt and Nadeem Zia established a housing project in the name of Air Avenue which was converted into a new housing project namely M/S Paragon City Pvt Limited. Record shows that M/S Paragon City is an illegal society.

“Accused in collusion, connivance and collaboration of Qaiser Amin Butt and Nadeem Zia cheated the members of public at large and obtained illegal pecuniary benefits from the funds of said illegal housing project," it added.

Further, it stated, "Accused is operating this illegal housing project through his associates/ co-accused persons who are collecting deposits from general public despite clear directions from LDA that this project is unapproved."

"Accused has been and is continuously obtaining illegal/ illegitimate funds/ benefits from said project as he obtained 40 kanal plots in his own name and the name of his brother Salman Rafique.”

The press release continued, “Accused by misusing his official position continued the expansion and marketing of illegal housing project and also obtained undue benefits in the form of sale of numbers of commercial plots worth billions of rupees which were actually not owned by M/S Paragon City. Thus the buyers have been cheated through this action of corruption and corrupt practices.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/6...il-to-khawaja-brother-in-corruption-reference


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB reopens cases against Nisar Khuhro, minister Taimur Talpur*
May 05, 2020






KARACHI: The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has reopened two cases of alleged corruption of Pakistan People's Party leaders, Nisar Khuhro, president of party’s Sindh chapter, and adviser to Chief Minister Sindh, and Nawab Taimur Talpur, provincial minister Sindh.

The NAB Sukkur has summoned Nisar Khuhro on Wednesday (today) in an inquiry into the alleged corruption in the Sindh Food Department. Similarly, the revenue authorities of district Umerkot, the home district of provincial minister Talpur, have also been summoned on Wednesday in six complaints of land forgery against Minister Taimur Talpur with NAB Karachi.

On the other hand, the Sindh Food Department has decided to send Rs10 billion worth wheat mega scandal to NAB for further investigation.

According to the food department sources, large quantity of Sindh government's wheat worth Rs10 billion, stocked at the go-downs of 15 different districts of the province, went missing. Following the initial inquiry, the food department on the directions of the competent authority has formally asked NAB to undertake a comprehensive inquiry.

According to the NAB correspondence, copies of which are available with The News, Provincial Minister Nawab Taimur Talpur has been summoned in the alleged forgery in the land record in his favour and other family members with the collaboration of revenue officials of district Umerkot, besides alleged corruption into the development works of Sindh Education Works department, Public Health and others.

The NAB Karachi’s Deputy Director Syeda Rumla Naqvi has written to Deputy Commissioner of District Umerkot for provision of record against Minister Nawab Taimur Talpur in a case of acquiring assets beyond known sources of income.

The allegations against the minister are based on the complaint of Mola Bux and some others who have leveled serious allegations of corruption. Minister Nawab Taimur Talpur told The News that all the NAB allegations were false and the inquiries against him would find no wrongdoing against him like the similar previous inquiries several years ago by NAB Karachi, which he also challenged in the Sindh High Court. Talpur said that four months ago, NAB submitted an affidavit before the Sindh High Court’s divisional bench headed by Chief Justice of Sindh High Court Justice Ahmed Ali Sheikh, exonerating him of all charges and declaring him innocent in all inquiries but now they have once again filed another notice, which clearly proves political victimization and mala fide intentions of NAB. He said he would challenge it in the court.








*Latest News*




*Meghan Markle, Prince Harry Release Heartening Birthday Video For Archie*



*Bruce Willis' Wife Emma Heming Joins Him And Demi Moore In Quarantine*



*Zayn Malik's New Tattoo Hints At Engagement With Pregnant Girlfriend Gigi Hadid*



*Trump Says Coronavirus Crisis 'worse Than Pearl Harbor' Or 9/11*



*WHO Urges Countries To Invest In Healthcare Before The Next Pandemic Strikes*



*Lady Gaga Reveals New Release Date For Her Album 'Chromatica'*



*Sindh Says COVID-19 Patients At Liberty To Choose Where To Isolate*



*Shaheen Afridi Can Become The Next Wasim Akram, Says Shoaib*



*Sindh Food Department Asks NAB To Look Into Disappearance Of Wheat Worth Rs10bn*



*UK Could Start Easing Virus Lockdown Next Week: PM*



*India's Services Sector Plunges After Virus Lockdown In Big Blow To GDP*


----------



## ejaz007

*NAB being used for political engineering: Chaudhrys*


LAHORE/ISLAMABAD: PML-Q leaders Chaudhry Shujaat and Punjab Assembly Speaker Chaudhry Pervez Elahi on Wednesday approached the Lahore High Court, challenging three 20-year-old inquiries against them by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB).

“In the year 2000, the then chairman of the respondent bureau proceeded to authorize investigation against the petitioners on the allegations of misuse of authority, assets beyond means and wilful default under the National Accountability Ordinance 1999,” they stated in three identical petitions filed through Advocate Amjad Pervez. The petitioners, who are an important ally to the government, argued that the establishment of the NAB, its credibility, partiality and use for political engineering has been a matter of heated debate not only by all political parties but also by human rights organizations and intelligentsia both at the national and international level.

They said the conduct of the bureau and the manner in which its officials use authority have also been judicially noticed by the superior courts of the country in a number of cases. The petitioners pleaded that the all the three investigations were recommended for closure by the investigating officers and regional board of the NAB during 2017 and 2018 when the government of their political rivals was in place. However, they submitted the chairman of the NAB approved in 2019 bifurcation of investigations against them about the allegations of assets beyond means after investigation spreading over a period of 19 years since authorization of investigation in the year 2000.

They argued that the so-called order for the bifurcation of the investigation after a lapse of about 20 years was for a purpose other than bona fide and the same was prompted by mala fide intentions to contain and cage their (petitioners) role and their party in the political arena. They claimed that not a single piece of evidence or material was available before the then chairman of the bureau to form an opinion in terms of Section 18(c) of the NAO 1999 to pass an order for authorization of the investigation.

The petitioners argued that the entire process from commencing and conducting the investigation is in violation of mandatory provisions of the ordinance. Therefore, they pleaded, all actions taken by the respondent bureau are illegal, without lawful authority and void ab initio.

Meanwhile, the leadership of Pakistan Muslim League-N and Pakistan Muslim League-Q have raised serious questions over integrity of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) saying that NAB was doing nothing but targeting politicians.

Speaking on Geo Television’s programme ‘Capital Talk, the PML-N secretary general Ahsan Iqbal and Federal Minister for Housing Chaudhry Tariq Bashir Cheema who hails from PML-Q observed that accountability should be above board and without any discrimination but is seemed that the only target of NAB were politicians.

Minister for Federal Education, Shafqat Mahmood who also participate in the programme said they also have reservations over NAB laws and working of the institution. “ The way the NAB is working can create also create problems for the Government,” he said clarifying that NAB was not working on Government’s directives.

He said there were no talks taking place between the Government and opposition on issue changes in the 18th amendment. However, he said the Government was working on new syllabi for educational institutions with touching the 18th amendment.

He said it was NCC to take decision to open educational institutions but observed that he feared that it would be difficult to re-start academic activity from June 01.

Ahsan Iqbal once again strongly criticized the NAB saying that case against Mir Shakilur Rehman was a big joke. “ Mir Shakilur Rehman was arrested while making bogus claims in the decades only case on private transactions making the case as a big joke,” he said.

He alleged that the NAB was toeing directives of the Prime Minister while Shahzad Akbar was forwarding Imran Khan’s directives to the NAB Chairman for implementation.

He pointed out that 20-year old case against Chaudhry Parvaiz Ellahi had been opened only to bring the PML-Q leader under pressure. “ Everything will be okay once the PML-Q announces to party ways with allied Government,” he said adding that the sword of NAB was hanging on Parvaiz Ellahi because he was performing his duties impartially and independently as Speaker of the Punjab Assembly.

Ahsan Iqbal observed that NAB laws could be changed only with consensus saying that his party when in the Government could do so by consensus.

He regretted that NAB was targeting politicians and was bent upon their character assassination. In this connection he referred Narowal Sports City case against him saying that Google map also shows that distance of the sports city site from Pak-India border was 14 kilometers and not 800 meters.

He maintained that the PML-N would not allow any compromise on the provincial autonomy saying that the 18th amendment had nothing to do with the NAB laws. “ NAB is was being used and is being used for political engineering and it is free to arrest politicians without any inquiry,” he said.

The PML-Q leader Chaudhry Tariq Bashir Cheema said that NAB’s actions were making it more controversial and raising questions against itself. “ It is big question on performance of NAB it could not prove Chaudhry Parvaiz Ellahi’s assets outside the country but 20-year old case is still intact,” he regretted.

He maintained that his party would not quit the Government just on the basis of this case but it is matter of respect and prestige of party and its leadership. “ We are political people and do not afraid of NAB cases but it is matter our party leadership’s prestige,” he said.

Cheema pointed out that Khawaja brothers came to meet Chaudhry Parvaiz Ellahi only to express thanks. He further said that Chaudhry Shujaat Hussain wanted amendments in some clauses of the 18th amendment.

Minister for Federal Education Shafqat Mahmood said that NAB had nothing to do with and it was just propaganda of the opposition that Bureau was toeing Government’s line. “ We have strong commitment with the accountability process and will not spare any corrupt person,” he said.

He said the Government was ready was reforms in accountability laws but is seemed that the opposition parties were not showing any seriousness in this connection.

Commenting on remarks of his cabinet colleague from PML-Q, the minister said that Chaudhry Tariq Bashir Cheema should convey his reservations to the Prime Minister for redressal. 

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/654989-nab-being-used-for-political-engineering-chaudhrys


----------



## ghazi52

*LHC bench declines to hear Chaudhry brothers’ petition against NAB*

inp

MAY 13, 2020







A Lahore High Court (LHC) bench on Tuesday refused to proceed with petitions filed by Pakistan Muslim League-Quaid (PML-Q) leaders Chaudhry Shujaat Hussain and Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi.



The bench comprising Justice Syed Shahbaz Ali Rizvi and Asjad Javaid Ghural declined to hear the case and referred it to the LHC chief justice for fixing it before another bench for hearing.

The division bench was formed the other day after Justice Farooq Haider, a member of the bench that initially took up the case, excused himself from hearing the petitions, after which the matter was referred to the top LHC judge.

The Chaudhry brothers moved the petitions questioning a NAB inquiries into charges of misuse of powers, wilful default and asset beyond means against them. They alleged in their petition that the bureau is an institution of political engineering.


They stated that the bureau had initiated investigations against them on these charges back in 2000 but failed to find any evidence against them.

The Chaudhry brothers contended that the NAB chairman had in February this year ordered a fresh investigation into the matter, arguing that the investigations are illegal and unlawful. They requested the court to declare void the investigations launched against them.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB summons Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, his son today*







ISLAMABAD: The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Rawalpindi summoned former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and his son in LNG scam today (Thursday).

The NAB has already filed a supplementary reference in the Accountability Court, Islamabad on misuse of authority against them. According to sources, the investigation team of the NAB, Rawalpindi will ask the questions about the LNG scam.

Sources said the investigation team of NAB may questions about the alleged transactions in the account, which, according to them, were made during the deals of the LNG. Besides former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, 8 others were also accused in the reference of LNG scam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB now following federal minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan*







ISLAMABAD: NAB has now started following *Federal Minister for Aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan*. Additional Director (Staff) for Director General NAB Muhammad Saleem Ahmad Khan recently wrote a letter to Rawalpindi Administration for provision of details about the properties of the federal minister and his family.

According to the letter, the NAB is presently in the process of complaint verification against Ghulam Sarwar Khan. The Additional Deputy Commissioner (Revenue), Rawalpindi, has been asked to provide “record relating to agriculture, residential and commercial properties/ land/ plots, purchased/ owned/ sold” in the name of Ghulam Sarwar Khan and members of his family.

The “confidential” letter also contained five names of the ministers of the family alongwith their identity card numbers. The Rawalpindi administration has been told to provide the required information through concerned *Patwari *to the Investigation Officer, NAB Rawalpindi.

This development will be upsetting for the Imran Khan government, which has been told that NAB is also collecting some information about Punjab senior minister Aleem Khan, who was jailed by the Bureau once and recently got back in the provincial cabinet. Aleem Khan spent few months in jail and was released on bail by the LHC.

Although at the federal level, few PTI leaders and even ministers are in NAB’s focus, the Bureau has so far shown restraint to arrest anyone of them. The opposition parties complain that NAB is sparing the government ministers and ruling party leaders while targeting the opposition party leaders by involving them in wrong cases. The opposition also alleges that there is a nexus between the government and NAB.

However, the fact is that NAB has opened files of alleged corruption against several ruling party leaders and ministers. Generally, politicians, bureaucracy and the media question the credibility of NAB and its working but the Bureau claims that it works on merit and as per the law.

NAB also contradicts of being used for political victimisation. Superior judiciary in its several observations and orders have also expressed its no confidence in the working of NAB and even talked about the alleged use of institution for political engineering.

There are many even in the PTI government who express their reservations to working of the NAB. It is feared that if NAB law is not amended, the Bureau may be used one day against the Imran Khan government.

Of late, the government coalition partners, including PML-Q leaders, criticised NAB for opening decades old inquiries against the Chaudhrys of Gujrat. Not only the PML-Q leadership approached the LHC against NAB’s alleged abuse of power but they are asking their senior government partner- the PTI- as to who is using NAB against them.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB opens probe against religious affairs minister*

May 20, 2020







Reference filed against officials of foreign affairs ministry for ‘illegally selling’ embassy building in Jakarta. — AFP/File


ISLAMABAD: The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Tuesday started process of complaint verification against Minister of Religious Affairs Noorul Haq Qadri for his alleged involvement in renting out a building of his ministry to his alleged business partner in the federal capital.

An informed source told Dawn that NAB took the decision at its Executive Board Meeting (EBM) on a complaint lodged against the minister by someone from his ministry.

A press release issued by the NAB headquarters said: “The EBM authorised conducting of complaint verification against officers/officials and others of the Ministry of Religious Affairs and Interfaith Harmony.”

The source said the NAB believed it was a case of “conflict of interest”.

The meeting also approved filing of a reference against some officers of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs for “illegally” selling a building of the Pakistan Embassy in Jakarta and holding separate inquiries against a son of Rukhsana Bangash, political secretary to former president Asif Zardari, and former housing minister Akram Khan Durrani.

Reference filed against officials of foreign affairs ministry for ‘illegally selling’ embassy building in Jakarta

About the selling of the embassy building in Jakarta, NAB had received information that the foreign affairs ministry had been aware of the fraud, but it did not take any action.

NAB is also investigating a similar case of selling of the embassy building in Tokyo.

According to NAB, officials of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs caused heavy losses to the national exchequer by selling the embassy building in Jakarta in violation of rules and regulations and by misusing their authority.

The NAB meeting also authorised an investigation against Arif Ibrahim, senior joint secretary in the Ministry of Inter-Provincial Coordination.

The bureau also approved five inquiries against various people, including Umer Manzoor, son of Rukhsana Bangash, former member of the National Assembly and political secretary to former president Zardari, officers/officials of the Ministry of Housing and Works and others; Syed Akhtar Hussain Rizvi, former secretary of Works, Gilgit-Baltistan, and two separate inquiries against Akram Durrani, former minister for housing and works, officers/officials of the ministry, management and others of job testing services.

The meeting decided to refer the ongoing inquiry against officers/officials and others of the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) to NAB Rawalpindi for further examination as per law.

Speaking at the meeting, NAB chairman retired Justice Javed Iqbal urged media, citizens and officials of all government institutions to play their role in identifying illegal housing societies.

“Media should investigate the legal position of housing societies, whether a housing society has sufficient land on the ground and has a layout plan and NOC approved by the regulator concerned as per law before airing/publishing advertisements of such housing schemes,” he said.

“This is essential as some housing societies exist only on paper and vanish from the market after devouring billions of rupees of innocent people,” the NAB chairman said.

He directed all NAB officers to conduct complaint verification, inquiries and investigations and pursue NAB cases in all accountability courts with complete preparation, including solid and concrete evidence as per law.

_Published in Dawn, May 20th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh CM appears before NAB, records statement*







ISLAMABAD: Chief Minister Sindh Syed Murad Ali Shah on Thursday appeared before the Combined Investigation Team of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Rawalpindi and recorded his statement in ongoing investigations on Roshan Sindh Project relating to fake bank account scam.

In a two hour interrogation at the NAB Rawalpindi, Murad Ali Shah recorded his statement before the Combined Investigation Team of NAB and replied to the questions and rejected the allegations regarding Roshan Sindh Project. Though he was not handed over questioners but the NAB team has decided to send him questioner later on.

Talking to the newsmen outside the NAB Rawalpindi after his appearance before the NAB’s Combined Investigation Team Murad Ali Shah said the NAB has summoned him in an inquiry of scheme of solar lights of year 2014 when he was a Finance Minister of Sindh. “They asked me question about the Roshan Sindh Project and I answered their questions,” he said. Murad Ali Shah, who was accompanied with Secretary General PPP Syed Nayyar Hussain Bokhari and Senator Mustafa Nawaz Khokhar in a press talk outside the NAB Rawalpindi offices, said the NAB’s team has asked him that why the scheme was approved later when it wasn't included in the budget and he answered them that the scheme which is not under discussion can be approved later, according to the Article 124 of the Constitution and Roshan Sindh Project was also approved by the provincial assembly later.

Murad Ali Shah said that he had not been provided with a questionnaire by NAB but whenever he receives it, he would respond to it. He said he asked the NAB officials that they are still working on managing coronavirus pandemic.

While replying to questions with regard to COVID-19, Chief Minister Sindh blamed mixed signals from the Center as a cause for the violation of SOPs. “The entire world and our country are going through a trial at the moment but SOPs are not being followed at a lot of places and I will not blame the public for it. This is because of the mixed signals being sent to people. One person says it is a dangerous disease while another says it is just flu, you will be fine after suffering a cold," he said. He said, “We have to take a decision to close our international borders. Stranded Pakistanis should be brought back,” he said.

He said he did not have any differences with anyone with regard to COVID-19 but only concerned about the people of Pakistan. “There is no single press conference of mine against the federal government,” he said. He said the markets were open on the directives of the Supreme Court of Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB grills Shahbaz Sharif in Money-laundering case*








The combined investigation team (CIT) of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Tuesday grilled opposition leader Shahbaz Sharif for one-and-a-half hours in an investigation related to the alleged money-laundering and assets beyond means against him and his family members.

NAB had made special security and Covid-19 safety arrangements for Shahbaz’s hearing. A heavy contingent of law-enforcement agencies, along with a water canon were deployed outside the NAB Lahore offices. A larger number of Pakistan Muslim League-N (PML-N) workers had also gathered outside the NAB offices, who welcomed their leader on his arrival with flowers while chanting slogans in his favour.

Previously, Shahbaz had avoided appearing before NAB for a couple of times due to Covid-19, saying he had a weak immunity. However, his supporters, who were in a large number, did not follow any safety protocols.

It has been learnt that Shahbaz was questioned by two members of the CIT for more than an hour. Shahbaz submitted reply to the questioner which was handed him over in previous hearing.

As per sources, Shahbaz was asked about the gifts, given by him to his wife. Questions were also asked bout Barclays Bank loans. Sources said Shahbaz was confronted with the report of Financial Monitoring Unit (FMU).

As per sources, after departure of Shahbaz, the CIT examined the written replies of Shahbaz Sharif. Sources said that the first view of CIT members on Shahbaz’s reply was dissatisfactory. Sources said that most likely Shahbaz would be summoned again. However, no such decision had been taken yet, sources added.

On June 2, Shahbaz had skipped appearance before NAB in the said investigation, which resulted in a raid on his residence. However, Shahbaz managed to avoid the arrest.

Later, he secured bail from the Lahore High Court till June 17. Had he appeared before NAB on June 2, he would have been arrested, as the Bureau had issued his arrest warrants on May 28. Apparently Shahbaz got the whiff of that and did not appear on June 2.

In a call-up notice to Shahbaz, NAB had asked Shahbaz to provide details of properties inherited by him. The Bureau said that from 1998 to 2018, Shahbaz’s family assets grew from scratches to billions. As a public office-holder, Shahbaz needs to explain the increase in his assets, NAB added.

It also asked Shahbaz to submit bank details along with the loan taken from Barclays Bank from 2005 to 2007. Furthermore, NAB also sought details of all gifts received and given by the family, details of agricultural income from 2008 to 2019 and details about utilisation of Shahbaz’s Model Town residence as Chief Minister’s camp house.

Last year in December, the NAB had issued orders to freeze 23 properties belonging to the former chief minister and his sons -- Hamza and Suleman -- over the allegation that they acquired assets beyond their means and committed money-laundering.

According to the Accountability Bureau, an investigation against Shahbaz, Hamza, Suleman and others for the offence of “corruption and corrupt practices” had revealed that Shahbaz had acquired properties in the name of his wives Nusrat Shahbaz and Tehmina Durrani.

Among the properties frozen are nine plots in Lahore’s Johar Town, four in Judicial Colony, two houses in Model Town and as many houses in DHA. Furthermore, the Bureau also froze a cottage and a villa in Pir Sohawa and two more plots in Chiniot.

NAB concluded that Shahbaz and his sons Hamza and Suleman acquired assets beyond their known sources of income and allegedly committed money laundering. Suleman Shahbaz has also been declared a proclaimed offender in said investigation.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB launches inquiry against PM’s ex-cabinet member*

June 10, 2020
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2239603/1-nab-launches-inquiry-pms-ex-cabinet-member-2/






ISLAMABAD: The country’s top graft buster – the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) – has authorized an inquiry against Prime Minster Imran Khan’s former cabinet member Aamir Mehmood Kayani, who served as federal minister for national health services from Aug 20, 2018 to April 18, 2019.

It has also authorized its officials to verify a complaint filed against the de facto health minister, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Health Dr Zafar Mirza.

The accountability watchdog took these decisions at its elite forum – the Executive Board Meeting (EBM) – that was chaired by NAB Chairman Justice (retd) Javed Iqbal, according to a press release issued after the meeting on Tuesday.

The EBM authorized its relevant officials to conduct a total of three inquiries – inquiry against Kayani and others; inquiry against officers and officials of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) and others and inquiry against officers and officials of the Capital Development Authority (CDA) and others.

“The EBM authorized conducting complaint verification against SAPM Dr Mirza,” the statement added

According to NAB law, if the watchdog during complaint verification finds that the complaint was prima facie frivolous or was filed with intent to malign or defame any person, it may refer the matter to a court, which may award up to one-year imprisonment to the complainant, if found guilty.

The meeting also authorized sending inquiries against officers and officials of Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources and others to the Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources after analyzing inquiry and perusing audit paras.

Some legal experts believe that NAB’s law and practice do not make a distinction between an inquiry and an investigation and it is left to a NAB investigator’s discretion to transform an inquiry into investigation or even arrest people during an inquiry.

The consequences of an inquiry and investigation can involve the options of “voluntary return” of looted money and “plea bargain”. The former, a lenient option, can only be availed in an inquiry.

An accused can apply for plea bargain as per clause 25-B of NAB ordinance at the stage of investigation.

NAB on receipt of a plea bargain request in which the accused admits his guilt, examines the application as per law. The individual liability of the accused is determined on the basis of the looted money and after determination of his total liability.

NAB after careful review forwards the request of plea bargain along with total liability to an accountability court. If the accused agrees to return the looted money from the date of money he has looted, he submits his first installment with his plea bargain after determination of his total liability.

NAB forwards the plea bargain request along with his total liability for final approval of the respective accountability court. The court after appraisal of record, documents and liability of the accused in the case, accords final approval of plea bargain of the accused.

After approval of plea bargain request, the accused is bound to pay the remaining amount in 3 installments. As per clause 25-b of NAB law, a plea bargain is deemed conviction as accused not only accepts his guilt but also agrees to pay his total liability which is deposited in the national exchequer.

The NAB chairman directed all directors general to conclude complaint verifications, inquiries and investigations within the stipulated time frame. He directed prosecutors and investigators to pursue NAB cases after preparations by ensuring concrete evidence in accordance with law.

During tenure of Javed Iqbal, NAB has directly or indirectly recovered Rs178 billion and deposited the money in the national exchequer. Some 1,229 references involving corruption of Rs900 billion are under trial in different accountability courts.

“Prestigious national and international institutions especially the World Economic Forum, the Transparency International Pakistan and Pildat, in their recent reports have lauded the performance of NAB,” the statement added.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB arrests Sindh local govt secretary, ex-DCO, eight others*

Jamal Khurshid
August 25, 2020










KARACHI: The National Accountability Bureau arrested Secretary Local Government Roshan Sheikh and eight other former KMC officials after the Sindh High Court dismissed their pre-arrest bail. They were booked for illegal allotment of 221.55 acres of land in Landhi.

The Secretary Local Government, Roshan Ali Sheikh, ex-DCO Karachi Fazalur Rehman, and former officers of defunct City District Government, Karachi, and Revenue Department, Nadeem Qadir Khokar, Mohammad Waseem, Sabahul Islam, Shahzad Khan, Sohail Yar Khan, Ahmed Ali, Mashkoor Khan and Furrukh Jamal had obtained pre-arrest bail in the NAB reference about the illegal allotment of 276 plots measuring 221.55 acres and had issued illegal challans of 121 plots of 4,000 square yards.

The NAB alleged that the accused caused loss to the national exchequer amounting to Rs.6.22 billion and committed the offence of corruption and corrupt practices. According to the prosecution, the KMC was given 250 acres land in 1960 for shifting wool-washing tanneries on payment of Malkano (govt fee). However, neither the land was utilized for that purpose nor it was incorporated into the village form in the name of KMC, due to non-payment of Malkano.
The NAB alleged that KMC officials from 2008 onward knew that neither wool washing tanneries scheme was established nor the plots were allotted but executed as many as 276 illegal leases from 2008 to 2015 of the said plots.

The defence counsel submitted that his clients were not beneficiaries of the scam as allotments were made before 1993 and the documents were not collected by the investigation officer with malafide intentions. They said that there was a civil dispute between the KMC and the Revenue Department over the title of the land, which was still pending adjudication before the SHC.

Special prosecutor NAB submitted that Roshan Ali Sheikh, being as executive district officer City District Government Karachi and former commissioner Karachi, misused the authority by deliberately issuing misleading reports to secretary Land Utilization Department about the status of the land allotted to KMC in 1960.
The SHC’s division bench, headed by Justice Mohammad Karim Khan Agha, observed that the record reflected that the land was allotted to KMC in December 1960 for shifting wool washing tanneries from Lyari Quarter, Karachi, on payment of Malkano. The court observed that neither the land was properly leased nor the Malkano was paid and the said land was properly resumed by the Sindh government in 1993, therefore, KMC was not entitled to lease them. The court observed that it found no malafide on the part of NAB officials and the cases of white-collar crimes are complicated and the whole transaction and each component of the scam needs to the viewed completely because in most cases, the offence could not be committed without the active involvement of others in the chain of events which lead to the commission of offence.

The bench observed that a cursory glance of the record shows that all the defendants seeking pre-arrest bail have caused huge loss to the national exchequer in connivance with each other, therefore, pre-arrest bail of petitioners Sabahul Islam, Mohammad Waseem, Roshan Ali Sheikh, Fazalur Rehman, Ahmed Ali, Farrukh Jamal, Naeem Qadir Khokhar and Sohail Yar Khan was recalled and their interim bails were dismissed.

The court, however, granted bail after arrest to three ex-KMC officers Shoukat Hussain Jokhio, Mohammad Shoiab and Saif Abbas on hardship grounds submitting that they were under arrest in the case for the last two years. The court granted them bail subject to furnishing surety in the sum of Rs.2 million each and directed the Ministry of Interior to place their names on the Exit Control List.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It is fast being established that the , Courts can't take a rich guy and put him in Prison

The Workarounds have been created and Law is altered and Judges are bought and Lawyers are bought to prevent any long term decision announcement

The Bail culture has destroyed the Judiciary


Trust cannot be attained in current system unless it is created from scratch !!!!


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB all set to file two corruption references*

The Frontier Post
December 22, 2020


ISLAMABAD: On Tuesday, the Executive Board meeting of National Accountability Bureau ( NAB) approved filing of two corruption references, eight investigations and 15 inquiries against various personalities.

The Executive Board Meeting (EBM) was chaired by NAB Chairman Justice (Retd) Javed Iqbal. During the meeting it was approved that corruption reference will be filed against Imran Ali Yousaf and others for utilising government funds for personal gains, which inflicted Rs 499,201,392 losses to the national exchequer.

Additionally, the Executive Board Meeting approved filing corruption reference against Sarwar Javed, former member Board of Revenue, Quetta, Shahbaz Khan Mandokhel, former senior member Board of Revenue for illegally allotting state land to Dilshad Akhtar, causing Rs 60.48 million losses to the national exchequer.


It was also revealed that during the meeting the EBM accorded approval of conducting eight investigations against the persons including Mudassar Qayyum Nehra, former MNA,Azhar Qayyum Nehra, former MNA and others,Muhammad Asif Bilal, former director Food, Punjab, Ahmed Sher,deputy director, Food, Punjab and others,management of Balochistan Development Authority and others,Balochistan Integrated Water Resource Management and Development Project,management of BDA, Haji Zarif Hussain Zai, contractor, district Musakhel and others, management of Revenue Department, district, Naushaki and others,officers/officials of Teaching, DHQ, Hospital, Dera Ghazi Khan and others, and inquiries against MS Abdullah Sugar Mills, Limited, Depalpur, Lahore and others.

Whereas, the forum also accorded approval of conducting 15 inquiries against various personalities including Saiful Maluk Khokar, member provincial assembly,Punjab,Dr Abdul Maalik, former chief minister, Balochistan, Sanaullah Zerhi, former chief minister, Balochidtan, Akbar Durrani, former secretary, home department, Quetta, four inquiries against Punjab public limited companies chief executives, Rahim Ziaratwal, former minister, education department, Quetta, and others, Juma Khan,member provi-ncial assembly, Balochis-tan, Naseebullah Bazai, former additional chief secretary, Balochistan, Tariq Murtaza, MS Startrack Traders and others, 
Mehar Ejaz Ahmed Machlana,former member provincial assembly/ former member disaster management and others, Rais Ibrahim Khalil Ahmed, former Provincial assembly, officials of revenue department, Liaquatpur,and others, Arif Azim, former chairman Railways, Mohsin Raza, general manager GEPCO, Gujranwala, Mrs Rani Hafza Kanwal,former Assistant deputy commissioner, (Revenue) Gujrat,MS Abdullah Sugar Mills.


----------



## ghazi52

*Supreme Court wants stronger, brave NAB*




> Fake bank accounts case, Justice Bandial says court not satisfied with performance of watchdog, Justice Mazahar Ali Akbar Naqvi says NAB did not have power to act on its own | Why NAB gave time to main accused till February 15, asks Justice Sajjad Ali Shah







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/agencies
*Agencies*
January 07, 2021

ISLAMABAD - The Supreme Court of Pakistan on Wednesday accepted the post-arrest bail plea of Dr Dinshaw Hoshang Anklesaria, the main accused in the fake bank accounts case.

The three-member SC bench comprising Justice Umar Ata Bandial, Justice Sajjad Ali Shah and Justice Sayyed Mazahar Ali Akbar Naqvi, however, directed Dr Dinshaw to cooperate with the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) in investigations and barred him from leaving the country.

The apex court, however, rejected the bail petition of co-accused Jamil Baloch, director of the Karachi Development Authority (KDA).

According to NAB, Dr Dinshaw, an accountant of Park Lane Estate Company and advisor to the Sindh chief minister had illegally got allotted an amenity plot belonging to Bagh Ibne Qasim Karachi to the Bahria Town, in connivance with Jamil Baloch causing over Rs 100 billion loss to the national exchequer. Bahria Town has constructed its Icon Tower over the plot.

Both Dr Dinshaw and Jamil Baloch had been in NAB custody in the fake bank accounts case. During the course of proceedings, the NAB prosecutor said the Bureau would not oppose bail to Dr Dinshaw, 

However, it would oppose the bail pleas of government officials.

Dr Dinshaw’s granted post-arrest bail, Co-accused’s bail petition rejected

He said the Bureau had asked Zain Malik of Bahria Town to submit a no-objection certificate (NoC) over his plea bargain application till February 15, and in case of failure to do so, action would be taken against him.
Justice Bandial said the court was not satisfied with the performance of NAB. It wanted the Bureau stronger, and it should show bravery and moral courage, he added. Law should be applied equally to all. 

Accountability should be carried out in accordance with the law, but NAB seemed to be under pressure from all quarters.

If the Bureau did not act in accordance with the law, the court would take action, he added.

Justice Mazahar Ali Akbar Naqvi said NAB did not have the power to act on its own. Only with amendment in Section 9, it could do whatever it wanted, he added.

He said NAB did not catch the big corrupt people while small thieves were put in jail for five years. The Bureau did not arrest the real culprit involved in corruption scams.

The prosecutor general replied that NAB did not work on its own as it produced the accused before the Accountability Court within 24 hours of their arrest.

Justice Naqvi observed that the court knew that the cases dealt with by NAB were not ordinary criminal cases. NAB arrested government officials first but not those against whom it had evidence of their wrongdoings. The NAB prosecutor said there was no pressure on the Bureau and no one stopped it from working.

Justice Sajjad Ali Shah remarked that NAB knew that it was difficult for Zain Malik to produce the NoC. If Zain Malik did so then NAB would initiate trial of the NOC’s issuers.

The NAB prosecutor replied that if the NOC was produced, its issuer would also be included in the lawsuit. Justice Sajjad Ali Shah asked as to why NAB had given time to the main accused till February 15.
Justice Bandial said the bench had gone through the NAB’s performance report. The Bureau had collected billions of rupees, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB authorizes filing two references, seven inquiries and five investigations*


The Frontier Post
January 13, 2021


ISLAMABAD: The Executive Board Meeting (EBM) of National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Wednesday authorized filing two corruption references, seven inquiries and five investigations against various suspects for plundering national wealth worth billion of rupees.

The EBM presided over by NAB Chairman Justice (Retd) Javed Iqbal authorized filing corruption reference against Jam Khan Shoro, member Provincial Assembly, Sindh/ former minister for Local Government, Sindh, Master Kran Khan Shoro, Kashif Shoro, Chairman Town Committee Qasimabad, Hyderabad, District Officer, Revenue, Shahnawaz Soomro, assistant Commissioner, Qasimabad, Hyderabad, Akhtar Ali Sheikh, Mukhtiarkar, Qasimabad, Hyderabad, Ali Zulfikar Memon, Mukhtiarkar, Qasimabad, Hyderabad,Imtiaz Solangi, Supervising Tpaidar, Deh Jamshoro, Bachal Mir Bahar, Tpaidar, Deh Jamshoro, Pir Bakhsh Jatoi, Tpaidar, Deh, Jamshoro, Anwaarbati land record officer, Survey and land Record officer, Hyderabad, Murree, Inspector ,Revenue and City Survey,settlement, Survey and record officer, Hyderabad, Tahir Ali Bhimbro , Revenue Surveyor. Hyderabad, Bakhat Ali, Survey Tpaidar, settlement Survey and land record officer, Hyderabad, Zeeshan Qureshi, Survey Tpaidar, survey and land record officer, Hyderabad, Liyar ,Layari, Revenue Surveyor,settlement , survey and land record officer, Shahid Pervaiz Memon, Additional Director, P and DC, Hyderabad Development Authority, Muhammad Bachal Rahoto, Deputy District officer, Qasimabad, Hyderabad. The accused had occupied state land at Jamshoro, Qasimabad, Sindh by sheer abuse of authority, inflicting Rs 5 billion losses to national exchequer.

The forum authorized filing corruption reference against Adil Karim, Deputy Director, Board of Investment, Islamabad, Muhammad Muslim, former Director Board of Investment, Islamabad, Fahad Ali Chaudhry, Director ,Board, Directorate of Internal Audit, Customs, Islamabad, Naeem Ejaz Qureshi, Director,Directorate of Internal Audit, Customs, Islamabad, Mehmood Alam, former member Indirect Taxes Policy, Federal Board of Revenue (FBR), Sikandar Aslam, Former Commissioner,Inland Revenue , Regional Tax Office, Karachi and others. The accused inflicted huge losses of almost Rs 417.409 million to national exchequer by abusing authority.

The EBM accorded approval of conducting seven inquiries against various accused including against Fida Khan, Aftab Khan (Frontman), Awais Muzaffar Tappi and others, officers/officials of Karachi Port Trust and others,Qadir Bakhsh and others, Dr Ahmed Nadeem Akbar, Former Registrar, Pakistan Medical and Dental Council and others, Muhammad Akbar Baloch, project director, director Solar System for Water Supply and Drainage Scheme, Public Health Engineering Department, Sindh and others, Shoaib Ahmed Gola, senior member, Board of Revenue, Quetta, Muhammad Rafique Banbahan and others.

The EBM also authorized conducting five investigations against various accused including officers/officials of Special Initiative Department, Sidh, Messers Pak Oasis Industries Private Limited and others, Aslam Shah, Chairman PMS, GIEDA, Farid Ahmed, former Managing Director GIDA, members of Allotment Committee, former PDMS, GIEDA and others , management of Fisheries department and others, Sohail Anwer Siyal, former provincial Home Minister, Sindh, Ali Anwar and others, management of Balochistan Development Authority.


----------



## ghazi52

*Corruption reference: 
NAB indicts Sindh CM Murad Ali Shah*


https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*

*

January 19, 2021


The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has indicted Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah in a corruption reference.

NAB has filed the reference against CM Sindh in the accountability court Islamabad for misuse of power in energy projects in Sindh. The NAB reference says that unregulated funds were released for energy projects in Sindh. Billions were misappropriated in the Nooriabad Power Company and Sindh Transmission and Dispatch Company projects.

17 Persons including Sindh Chief Minister and Abdul Ghani Majeed have been indicted in the reference.


----------



## ghazi52

*Illegal land allotment case: NAB seizes properties of Nawaz Sharif in Pakistan*

Court fixes January 28 for Rehman's indictment


January 19, 2021







*LAHORE: *The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Tuesday revealed that it has seized all properties of former prime minister Nawaz Sharif in Pakistan in the illegal plot allotment case which also involves Jang/Geo Editor-in-Chief Mir Shakilur Rehman.

The anti-graft body's investigation officer, Abid Hussain, informed the court that earlier orders have been executed in the case and the property has been seized.

The court also fixed January 28 for Rehman's indictment and summoned co-accused former Lahore Development Authority (LDA) director-general Humayun Faiz Rasool at the next hearing.

The court had found Rehman, Nawaz, Rasool and another co-accused Bashir Ahmed guilty.

According to the anti-corruption watchdog, Rehman had illegally acquired 54 plots, each measuring one kanal, at Canal Bank in H-Block of Lahore Johar Town in 1986 in connivance with then Punjab chief minister Nawaz Sharif.

Under the LDA rules, the exemption could be granted for 15 plots only. However, 54 plots were exempted in a single block on Nawaz's approval.

Under the exemption policy, 70% of the land was supposed to remain with the LDA but it was never transferred.

Last year in November, an accountability court in Lahore declared former prime minister Nawaz an absconder and issued non-bailable arrest warrants against him in an illegal plot allotment case.

During the previous hearing, the NAB prosecutor maintained that Rehman also included two streets in the allotted plots with Nawaz's connivance.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB Karachi arrests accused Aftab Ahmed Memon*


by The Frontier Post









KARACHI: National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Karachi arrested accused Aftab Ahmed Memon son of Muhammad Hashim Memon, Ex Secretary Land Utilization Department, Sindh on May 21 in Reference No 4/2020, which is under trial before the Accountability Court-II Karachi.

The accused was produced before the said Court on May 22 and was consequently remanded to judicial custody in Central Prisons Karachi, said a statement issued by NAB Karachi on Sunday. The accused was involved in illegal restoration of a long-cancelled revenue entries of 32 acres of land situated at District Malir, Karachi in favor of private persons.

The accused also misused his authority by issuing a challan and allotment order of another 90 acres of valuable government land situated at District Malir in favor of Staff Cooperative Housing Society of State Bank of Pakistan. The challan & allotment order were issued during the ban on allotment imposed by Supreme Court of Pakistan. The worth of land involved comes to the tune of Rs 500 million approximately.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB files appeals against Shahid Khaqan, Miftah Ismail, Ahsan Iqbal’s bail*


The Frontier Post








ISLAMABAD (APP): The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Thursday challenged the bails of PML-N leaders former Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Ahsan Iqbal and Miftah Ismail in the Supreme Court.

The NAB filed separate petitions against the decisions of the Islamabad High Court regarding granting of bails to Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Ahsan Iqbal and Miftah Ismail.

The NAB in its prayer pleaded the court to declare bail decisions of Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Ahsan Iqbal and Miftah Ismail null and void as there was no hardship matter in these cases.

The NAB stated that the IHC had ignored the facts in the decisions.

The NAB also named the federation as party in the case.

The Islamabad High Court had ordered Ahsan Iqbal to be released on bail on February 25, 2020 while bail of Miftah Ismail was accepted in December 2019 and Shahid Khaqan Abbasi’s bail was accepted on February 25, 2020 against Rs one million surety bond.

The NAB stated that former Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi was the main accused in the LNG reference. The NAB alleged that the LNG project was awarded to the favourite persons. The NAB petition also include the main points of the LNG inquiry report.


----------



## ghazi52

*The government has appointed the former director-general of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Brig (Retd) Musaddiq Abbasi as the Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Accountability and interior.*

“In exercise of the powers conferred by clause (1) of Article 93 of the Constitution [...], the president, on the advice of the prime minister, has been pleased to appoint Brig (retired) Musaddiq Abbasi as adviser to the prime minister on accountability and interior with immediate effect,” a notification issued by the Cabinet Division said.

The development comes days after Mirza Shahzad Akbar stepped down as the prime minister’s adviser on accountability and interior.

Akbar announced his resignation in a Twitter post on Monday but said that he will remain associated with Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI).

“I have tendered my resignation today to Prime Minister as Advisor. I sincerely hope the process of accountability continues under the leadership of Prime Minister Imran Khan as per PTI’s manifesto. I will remain associated with the party and keep contributing as a member of the legal fraternity,” he tweeted.

Akbar did not mention any reason for his resignation. However, sources said that he resigned from his post after Prime Minister Imran Khan expressed dissatisfaction with his performance.

A former deputy prosecutor for the National Accountability Bureau (NAB), Akbar was appointed as the special assistant to the prime minister on accountability and interior in August 2018.

Akbar was promoted to an adviser to the prime minister on accountability and interior with the status of a state minister in July 2020.

He was also the chairman of the Asset Recovery Unit (ARU) that was formed in 2018 to suggest ways and legal means to bring back looted money stashed abroad as well as probe properties owned by Pakistanis in foreign countries.


----------



## ejaz007

Asad Munir vindicated after death​March 02, 2022







KARACHI: Retired Brigadier Asad Munir, who committed suicide after being mercilessly persecuted by NAB, was finally acquitted of the allegations, three years after his death, under the Ehtesab Ordinance 2021.

The late army officer took his life on March 16, 2019, and left a letter pleading his innocence. Pleading the defence case for his client Hussain, Advocate Imran Shafiq said Accountability Court Judge Mohammad Azam Khan, while acquitting his client and those other accused, ruled the case as not fit for trial.
Advocate Shafiq said the CDA and other departments had thoroughly investigated the case and could not find any shred of evidence to prove that the deceased, Asad Munir, or any other accused Brig (retd) Nusratullah, Ghulam Sarwar Sidhu and Mohammad had committed any wrongdoing. Advocate Imran Shafiq had previously served as NAB prosecutor but quit the anti-graft organisation in 2019. The case came to the limelight when in 2018, NAB arrested CDA’s ex Member Planning Brig (retd) Nusratullah, ex-Director Ghulam Sarwar Sidhu and contractor Mohammad Hussain. They were accused of involvement in alleged corruption in allotting over 400 acres of land for shuttle service in the Diplomatic Enclave, Islamabad, to its contractor Mohammad Hussain. The shuttle service was planned as a security feature in the Diplomatic Enclave for those required to visit different embassies to acquire visas. Even then, the CDA had rejected the allegation and stated it follow all rules and procedures in allotment of the land. The NAB Rawalpindi was holding a parallel investigation with ex-CDA Chairman Kamran Lashari and ex-Member Planning Brig (retd) Asad Munir. Munir would be subjected to humiliating behaviour of the anti-graft organization who kept him handcuffed. Munir was a humble soul, who served in the Pakistan Army at different command and staff appointments besides heading ISI’s KPK sector.
Though he knew Justice Athar Minallah, who is the CJ of Islamabad High Court, as well as Supreme Court Justice Yahya Afridi, yet he never drew upon his connections during NAB’s interrogation. Subsequently, his name was put on ECL. Deeply disturbed and dejected by the needless humiliation for a crime he had not committed, he even then did not raise the issue with anyone, including his brother Col (retd) Khalid Munir. His misery and despair multiplied whenever he was repeatedly paraded handcuffed before the media, where once again he would be subjected to intense media reprimand and he would only say the situation was not acceptable to him.
Desperate with the hopeless situation, while pleading his innocence, in a letter to CJP Justice Asif Saeed Khosa on March 14, 2019, he wrote that he was being driven to take his own life. He only asked the CJP to see that no one else is meted out the humiliation that he was made to undergo. Driven by despair and anger at being gravely insulted, the very next morning, he hung himself.
Former CJP Asif Saeed Khosa asked NAB instead to submit a report. But to this day, the grief-stricken family who suffered from the torment does not know if the anti-graft organization even submitted any report.
Bereft with grief, his brother Col (retd) Khalid Munir couldn’t find words to phrase his response to the justice that was denied to his brother, or if it was delivered too late... But he did ask why his brother was defamed and maligned, and why Munir’s family had to suffer the agony and torment of miscarriage of justice. The saga doesn't end here, but continues for many others similarly charged for no crime of their own.










Asad Munir vindicated after death


KARACHI: Retired Brigadier Asad Munir, who committed suicide after being mercilessly persecuted by NAB, was finally acquitted of the allegations, three years after his death, under the Ehtesab...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

ejaz007 said:


> Asad Munir vindicated after death​March 02, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Retired Brigadier Asad Munir, who committed suicide after being mercilessly persecuted by NAB, was finally acquitted of the allegations, three years after his death, under the Ehtesab Ordinance 2021.
> 
> The late army officer took his life on March 16, 2019, and left a letter pleading his innocence. Pleading the defence case for his client Hussain, Advocate Imran Shafiq said Accountability Court Judge Mohammad Azam Khan, while acquitting his client and those other accused, ruled the case as not fit for trial.
> Advocate Shafiq said the CDA and other departments had thoroughly investigated the case and could not find any shred of evidence to prove that the deceased, Asad Munir, or any other accused Brig (retd) Nusratullah, Ghulam Sarwar Sidhu and Mohammad had committed any wrongdoing. Advocate Imran Shafiq had previously served as NAB prosecutor but quit the anti-graft organisation in 2019. The case came to the limelight when in 2018, NAB arrested CDA’s ex Member Planning Brig (retd) Nusratullah, ex-Director Ghulam Sarwar Sidhu and contractor Mohammad Hussain. They were accused of involvement in alleged corruption in allotting over 400 acres of land for shuttle service in the Diplomatic Enclave, Islamabad, to its contractor Mohammad Hussain. The shuttle service was planned as a security feature in the Diplomatic Enclave for those required to visit different embassies to acquire visas. Even then, the CDA had rejected the allegation and stated it follow all rules and procedures in allotment of the land. The NAB Rawalpindi was holding a parallel investigation with ex-CDA Chairman Kamran Lashari and ex-Member Planning Brig (retd) Asad Munir. Munir would be subjected to humiliating behaviour of the anti-graft organization who kept him handcuffed. Munir was a humble soul, who served in the Pakistan Army at different command and staff appointments besides heading ISI’s KPK sector.
> Though he knew Justice Athar Minallah, who is the CJ of Islamabad High Court, as well as Supreme Court Justice Yahya Afridi, yet he never drew upon his connections during NAB’s interrogation. Subsequently, his name was put on ECL. Deeply disturbed and dejected by the needless humiliation for a crime he had not committed, he even then did not raise the issue with anyone, including his brother Col (retd) Khalid Munir. His misery and despair multiplied whenever he was repeatedly paraded handcuffed before the media, where once again he would be subjected to intense media reprimand and he would only say the situation was not acceptable to him.
> Desperate with the hopeless situation, while pleading his innocence, in a letter to CJP Justice Asif Saeed Khosa on March 14, 2019, he wrote that he was being driven to take his own life. He only asked the CJP to see that no one else is meted out the humiliation that he was made to undergo. Driven by despair and anger at being gravely insulted, the very next morning, he hung himself.
> Former CJP Asif Saeed Khosa asked NAB instead to submit a report. But to this day, the grief-stricken family who suffered from the torment does not know if the anti-graft organization even submitted any report.
> Bereft with grief, his brother Col (retd) Khalid Munir couldn’t find words to phrase his response to the justice that was denied to his brother, or if it was delivered too late... But he did ask why his brother was defamed and maligned, and why Munir’s family had to suffer the agony and torment of miscarriage of justice. The saga doesn't end here, but continues for many others similarly charged for no crime of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asad Munir vindicated after death
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Retired Brigadier Asad Munir, who committed suicide after being mercilessly persecuted by NAB, was finally acquitted of the allegations, three years after his death, under the Ehtesab...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498912640055357443

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## maithil

muhammadhafeezmalik said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498912640055357443


Sad.. He was a very level headed analyst on Strategic affairs. A loss for Pakistan's strategic community. Why didn't anybody do anything when he was being harassed ?


----------



## jamalpk

is NAB any good? my mother has some property issue and we are not sure where to report it...already reported it on citizen portal in june 2021 but still no response from there...


----------

